# LEANER... FASTER... STRONGER!! Raptors Tactical Attack On 2011



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so here we are a new year, a new time with new goals! All in all i must say 2010 has probably been my best year for training.. mainly because i have learned a lot and i seem to have got all aspects covered mentally, the hardest bit for me to get a grip of is discipline and how to stick to a good diet, i have not been eating well year round by a long shot but when i have set myself goals i have stuck to them, which for me isn't so easy as i like my normal junk foods.. i like going on the piss and i love partying which has made me struggle a bit in the past, tbh diet is the hardest part for me...

The thing is, i know exactly what im supposed to eat but just doing it and sticking to it can be tough. Up until now i have always not stuck to a good diet for long, even this year the longest i have stuck to a diet at once has been 6 weeks which for me was great, this year im going to learn to eat properly! I'm gonna have to do it because this journal is all about bettering previous conditions that i have reached and continuing to improve without letting it all go out the window like it normally does, i'll be honest once i get a good condition and im feeling good i love going out on the lash and eating junk and rewarding myself, it just gets out of hand for me and its got to stop!

Here's 2 of my best conditions to date, both this year:

March 2010: 15 stone / 210lbs / 95kg / 15% BF










August 2010: 14 stone / 196lbs / 89kg / 13% BF



Even though the 2nd pic is no way near stage condition it was still a struggle for me to get that low whilst living a normal life.. my body seems to like to stay above 15% BF at all times so getting this low whilst keeping a nice amount of mass was an achievement for me.

Here's a leg pic before someone asks "but what about you're legs" lol



Tbh im pretty lucky that my legs have any weight at all as i can count on one hand the amount of leg days i've had and im being serious, same with deadlifts... i literally have only done a few sessions of deads in my life... i have been lazy as i have been happy with my gains and never lost proportion. Anyone with knowledge on BBing knows that leg days and deads are just as important as any other group when trying to progress all over, so from now on i will be doing squats and deads, i don't care if i'll be weak as fcuk to start off i am doing them from now on.

*Goals*

Ok so now for my goals... My opinions have changed so much over the years, i used to want to be massive and the biggest i have been is 16 stone, i was not lean at that weight and tbh i don't really want to go for size, these days i prefer kind of a bigger mens health look so thats what im gonna go for.. right now i want to shed some xmas fat as i have been eating sh!t recently and neglected the gym, part of this was due to work commitments / moving areas but mostly it was laziness, so new goal is to reach 200lbs lean! That is 14st 4 or 90kg. Once i reach this weight and am at a lowish bf% i will then decide where i want to go from there, it might be that i want to see how low bf% i can get to (very likely) or do a rebound bulk (i can gain size very quickly on a rebound)

For now i'm just going to focus on dropping this xmas weight and getting back to a proper routine and ultimately back on track...I just stepped on the scales and im 15 stone 4lbs / 214lbs / 97kg. I'll be developing my diet over the next day or so and will post it up... up to now im thinking the 1st few weeks from Monday the 3rd of Jan will be a strict keto diet as i react well to this when looking to drop fat / water, i'll keep you all posted with all the other details as thats all i can think of for now.

Good luck to everyone else and Happy New Year :beer:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How about some up to date pictures?


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Where's the Dec 2010 pic? I want to see what the 6 week pizza and beer diet did to you. Don't make me photoshop an artists impression.

Good luck mate.


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

What is your height?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ajb316 said:


> What is your height?


Im 6 foot mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Will follow this thread mate, good luck with your goals pal. im sure you can do what you set out to do !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Where's the Dec 2010 pic? I want to see what the 6 week pizza and beer diet did to you. Don't make me photoshop an artists impression.
> 
> Good luck mate.


Lol those pics are as up to date as they are gonna get for now and i have put as a goal to surpass... i'll be shifting some xmas chub over the next few weeks then i'll get some one to take some pics, im pretty similar to the 15 stone pic now although carrying a few extra lbs. A strict keto cut in early jan will rid me of that, looking forward to it actually... as much as i have enjoyed a lazy xmas with lots of food and drink im champing at the bit to give training 100% again


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Will follow this thread mate, good luck with your goals pal. im sure you can do what you set out to do !!! :thumbup1:


Cheers bud i have the ability to do alright but i sometimes feel my training can get in the way of life sometimes as im pretty social so love eating out and love getting pissed which obviously isn't good for progress... last year i managed to find a happy medium, the pic i posted where i hit my best shape i was out on the piss AND eating junk BUT i only allowed myself 1 day a week, usually 24 hours... i'll be back to doing that again from Monday the 3rd of Jan... i suppose like they say its all ok in 'moderation' the moderation bit is where i struggle 

I want it bad though so eating out and weekday nights out are back on the backseat after the new year parties :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah mate thats the hard part, you do all this training to look and feel good, but thats when you want to go out and show of a little bit (unless your going into a comp) what else do we do it for lol... no good getting fit as fook and looking mint , if your only going to keep sitting in the house and not socialising, , its when your out you get the positive comments and your mates notice your doing well...

But i agree the balancing act is very dificult to achieve, as if your like me when im training and dieting nothing else in life is important and i dont think of anything else, i even dream about what routine to do in gym, or lay awake for hours thinking about my diet for the week lol...

sad but true !!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol i wish i layed awake at night thinking of my diet for the week, seriously though for the last 5 years its always been 'just grab something healthy' but after getting a bit more serious at times over the last year i realised that it just can't go on like that as its counter productive when im working so hard in other areas, i have come to the conclusion that there is no point in busting my balls in the gym if im just going to grab any old food vaguely resembles 'healthy food' it really is a case that you have to follow a proper diet in order to progress optimally, after giving structured diets a good go in 2010 i realised that its something i need to take more seriously... i'll post up any diet plans that im following for you all to have a look at


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats not a leg pic, thats a calf pic. Lets see a full leg pic


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck wit 2011 Raptor 

Hope ya find the motivation needed to achieve what ya want :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good luck raptor, I'm in same boat as you but need to shed more fat. I'm going to do a no beer no sugar intermittent fasting (leangains) and actually do some cardio diet. Heard good things about leangains so I'm tryin that for 2 months then might add in beer night once a week lol. Can't get on with keto but good luck wish you the best in getting back to tip top shape!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thats not a leg pic, thats a calf pic. Lets see a full leg pic


Stop with the Calf envy will ya, one day yours will grow too lad :whistling: :laugh:

Couldn't find another way to take a pic of my legs but my thighs are alright, will ask someone to take some pics sometime...

I always feel weird asking people to take pics even if its a mate or a girl, and now im in a new area and a gym with no one i 'properly know' it will be extra weird lol. "excuse me mate.... will you take a pick of my legs?" lol in my gym there are no BBers too its a boxing gym so im already the odd one out if you know what i mean but tbh its a good gym and a nice bunch of lads


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Good luck raptor, I'm in same boat as you but need to shed more fat. I'm going to do a no beer no sugar intermittent fasting (leangains) and actually do some cardio diet. Heard good things about leangains so I'm tryin that for 2 months then might add in beer night once a week lol. Can't get on with keto but good luck wish you the best in getting back to tip top shape!


Cheers mate good luck to you too, what does the 'leangains' diet consist of mate? Bung a copy in here if you got it to hand... cheers


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

You can still eat out and socialise as I do all the time

Just pick the food that will provide you with enough protein and carbs ( no pizza lol)

Good luck with this and I agree adding in deads and squats should really help


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No pizza for raptor is a big ask. He's like a teenage mutant ninja turtle:










See, same cheeks 

Love you.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> You can still eat out and socialise as I do all the time
> 
> Just pick the food that will provide you with enough protein and carbs ( no pizza lol)
> 
> Good luck with this and I agree adding in deads and squats should really help


Yeah your right my cousin is / was an athlete and he used to come out with us on family bashes and just ask for grilled chicken, rice with a dash of olive oil... 90% or restaurants would do it for him, tbh there are always healthy options on the menu, even on a keto you can order a steak and just ask for salad instead of chips... its just the will power for me lol


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Good luck with it Raptor; looks like you have a decent base for what you want to achieve.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck lad. Sure you'll do fine.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah your right my cousin is / was an athlete and he used to come out with us on family bashes and just ask for grilled chicken, rice with a dash of olive oil... 90% or restaurants would do it for him, tbh there are always healthy options on the menu, even on a keto you can order a steak and just ask for salad instead of chips... its just the will power for me lol


If you stick it out you won't crave it anymore, when I was on mt I ate mc'd everyday then when I cut it out completely lost the taste for it.....all it does for me now is make me feel sc and give me gas....

Are you gonna cut out the drinking or just drink in moderation?

That's the big question


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> If you stick it out you won't crave it anymore, when I was on mt I ate mc'd everyday then when I cut it out completely lost the taste for it.....all it does for me now is make me feel sc and give me gas....
> 
> Are you gonna cut out the drinking or just drink in moderation?
> 
> That's the big question


I dont think he needs to for what he wants. No point suffering for something he can achieve and still go out, drink, shag randomers.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> If you stick it out you won't crave it anymore, when I was on mt I ate mc'd everyday then when I cut it out completely lost the taste for it.....all it does for me now is make me feel sc and give me gas....
> 
> Are you gonna cut out the drinking or just drink in moderation?
> 
> That's the big question


Im going to allow at least 24 hours of what i want per week... tbh this is the strictest i can do (or the strictest i want to do) at the end of the day im not stepping on stage any time soon as i just train to look and feel good so whats the point in getting big, lean and vascular if your just gonna sit on your couch eating chicken and rice... although training will be a big part of my life in 2011 its not going to be 'my life'... for me its important to get out in the bars, have a drink and a good time and eat what i want... if i don't allow myself times to look forward to it'll all go out the window completely. Besides that frontal pic in the gym mirror on the OP was done with up to 24 hours of partying / junk each weekend


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I dont think he needs to for what he wants. No point suffering for something he can achieve and still go out, drink, shag randomers.


Yeah but there are loads of calories in beer so isnt that going to hinder him getting lean?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Yeah but there are loads of calories in beer so isnt that going to hinder him getting lean?


double vodka and diet coke


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Can't post link mate, as I'm on my phone. But google leangains. It's basically eating in an 8 hour window each day.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm in get your pics up you [MOTIVATION]fat sod[/MOTIVATION]


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> double vodka and diet coke


Good point lol

If he can still do it and be lean like in the pic then why not ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> double vodka and diet coke


Exactly there is only 110 cals in a double vodka and diet coke, even a bit of beer is ok in moderation imo tbh the type of diets i follow allow excess cals on that 24 hours anyway... we all know that Keto allows a re feed at the weekend but here's my theory on a bit of junk each week in general, even though its an excuse its actually pretty true:

If you follow a strict diet whether it be keto, TKD, low carbs, general clean diet... all of these eventually will cause your metabolic rate to adjust to the new intake of cals and nutrients, to maximise what you are now putting in... your body thinks "crikey where the hell has all that excess cals gone? Ok lets alter the metabolism to optimise whats coming in now"

Now if you allow for a nice amount of junk per week, big portion of carbs, even fats (maybe even just 1/2 a day) the stuff your body is not used to throughout the week it will cause an insulin spike (beneficial for repair) and also stop the body from adjusting to the new diet that you are giving it, so in effect it is actually keeping your metabolic rate up and keeping you sane, i believe that a bit of junk one day a week is actually productive for your goals... maybe not 24 hours like i choose but a morning or an evening is perfect imo, thats my theory anyway


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Can't post link mate, as I'm on my phone. But google leangains. It's basically eating in an 8 hour window each day.


Ok mate i'll check it out but you'd think just 8 hours of eating per day would not be optimal for muscle protection? Thats like 11:00 am to 7:00 pm... it may be good for leaning out but the simple conclusion i can think of is that its simply because your eating less in a day and are in a calorie deficit, the same amount of food spread over the day may have better muscle repair and anti catabolic values, but hey give it a shot bud and let us all know how you go on


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Ok mate i'll check it out but you'd think just 8 hours of eating per day would not be optimal for muscle protection? Thats like 11:00 am to 7:00 pm... it may be good for leaning out but the simple conclusion i can think of is that its simply because your eating less in a day and are in a calorie deficit, the same amount of food spread over the day may have better muscle repair and anti catabolic values, but hey give it a shot bud and let us all know how you go on


Well thats the theory I always followed but after reading on it, believe it or not it was designed for clean bulking. I'm always open to alternative routes to get to your goal so a 2 month trial may be what the doctor ordered lol, or it could be a complete catabolic breakdown and metabolism ruiner. But won't know till I try I shall post my results anyways good or bad!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good luck mate, i will be watching, wheres the pics gone?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so i said i'd post up any diets i plan to follow, here's the 1st one im going to be following from Monday 3rd of January, if you have any questions about the keto diet and how it works give me a shout.

Dave Palumbo Keto Diet - 200lb male - Slightly Modified

Meal #1: 3 raw eggs (Omega-3 if possible) in a 40g choc whey isolate (should be 5 eggs cooked and 4 egg whites but dislike eggs)

Meal #2: Shake: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ½ tablespoon of All Natural Peanut Butter

Meal #3: Lean protein meal: 220g Chicken with 60g cashew nuts

Meal #4: Shake: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ½ tablespoon of All Natural Peanut Butter

Meal #5: Fatty protein meal: 220g Salmon, Swordfish, or Steak with a green salad (no tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers)

With Olive Oil Vinaigrette, chilli flakes, soy sauce or whatever just to give the dressing some flavour

Meal #6: Shake: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ½ tablespoon of All Natural Peanut Butter

^ Again you have a choice of eggs for this meal (no 6) but dislike them.

Trouble is for me, this diet is supposed to contain LOTS of eggs and i dislike them, the 1st meal is supposed to be loads of eggs and you have a choice of the last meal being eggs too, i can eat the odd egg with a full english etc but can't eat more than a few in a week so i just shake 3 up in to some choc whey.. sometimes i don't even have the eggs in the shake and have some peanut butter instead so yep, lots of shakes!

This diet is high protein, high good fats but pretty much no carbs... the only carbs i'll be getting are from the cashew nuts and also some from the peanut butter, thats not enough to pull me out of Ketosis... the whey protein i have on hand is whey isolate so no sugar or carbs in that. There will be a carb up for 24 hours each week, i allow any foods but also eat some meats, this refuels the muscle, aids repair and also allows me to go on the piss 

That right there is a brutal diet but i have done it before and will do again :scared:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Do you have your shakes with milk or water or a mix of both mate ???


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Good luck raptor :beer:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Do you have your shakes with milk or water or a mix of both mate ???


These will just be water, while on keto you literally are allowed no carbs what so ever 6 days a week... milk is full of lactose which is a form of sugar, even when im lean bulking i rarely use milk as it fills me up too much and i can't eat my meals. See when you drink milk there is a proteolytic enzyme in the stomach released called rennin, this in effect curdles the milk in to a semi solid, its so when we are infants we can store milk in our stomach for longer but the enzymes remain active our whole lives...

Thats why it fills you up so much


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> These will just be water, while on keto you literally are allowed no carbs what so ever 6 days a week... milk is full of lactose which is a form of sugar, even when im lean bulking i rarely use milk as it fills me up too much and i can't eat my meals. See when you drink milk there is a proteolytic enzyme in the stomach released called rennin, this in effect curdles the milk in to a semi solid, its so when we are infants we can store milk in our stomach for longer but the enzymes remain active our whole lives...
> 
> Thats why it fills you up so much


oh right , thanks for that.... i hve milk with my 3 shakes per day, just the 1 % fat milk would that have a big impact on my carn intake then, even though the milk itself falls into my macros per day ???


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> oh right , thanks for that.... i hve milk with my 3 shakes per day, just the 1 % fat milk would that have a big impact on my carn intake then, even though the milk itself falls into my macros per day ???


If the carbs fall in to your macros then thats cool bud, its just this keto plan is very strict with carbs... you cant even have milk and sugar in your brew as they can pull you out of ketosis... so if im being strict as hell i use Lactofree (v low carbs milk) and sweeteners so i can still enjoy my coffee, some people say that your not supposed to have caffeine when on a keto diet but i still have it as the caffeine gives me energy and i enjoy a good coffee when my food is bland as fcuk.

I'll explain a bit about my choice of diet and how it works... when you eat carbs and sugars they are the main fuel in your body and they also lead to holding some water in the system, when you totally deplete yourself from carbs your body goes in to a kind of shock, at 1st its ok as you have about 2-3 days worth of Glucose the majority of the fuel is stored as glycogen in the liver, and also in the muscles ready to use... while you are using the remaining carbs and glycogen you start to drop excess water, and once you have run out of all forms of carbs in the system and stored glycogen is depleted the body is out of its comfort zone....

Now you're eating plenty of protein on a keto diet and even though you're eating lots of good fats your body has to break down more fats from your supplies to produce suitable energy to fuel your day (fats are a preferred source to break down instead of muscle if done correctly) this process is called ketosis... now when your in ketosis you actually pass ketones in your urine, these ketones are sign that you are in ketosis and in effect it means your body is being forced to torch fat supplies in order to produce energy, you can buy tester kits (ketostix) like these and you can simply piss on the sticks to see if you are showing in ketosis or not, if it shows you are even mildly in ketosis its working.










Ketostix are not a necessity but can help to check at certain times if your in Ketosis


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I tried the anabolic diet v similar, felt like ****, looked like ****. Not for me I don't think but I know ppl who have used it successfully so gd look! Hope alls well.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> I tried the anabolic diet v similar, felt like ****, looked like ****. Not for me I don't think but I know ppl who have used it successfully so gd look! Hope alls well.


Keep us posted on this leangains diet even though you're only eating in an 8 hour window you may even do alright,

Who knows until you try it... good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck will be following to see results, I am considering virtually exactly the same cut diet (although I love eggs).

Only problem is I have a nut allergy so I struggle to get in quality fat sources. The only good fats I can eat are avocado, oils, seeds & a nut free spread made from sesame seeds.

Just wondered what your thoughts were on avocado for keto, they are suppose to be a good fat source but there is 10g carbs per 100g which is quite high?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ajb316 said:


> Good luck will be following to see results, I am considering virtually exactly the same cut diet (although I love eggs).
> 
> Only problem is I have a nut allergy so I struggle to get in quality fat sources. The only good fats I can eat are avocado, oils, seeds & a nut free spread made from sesame seeds.
> 
> Just wondered what your thoughts were on avocado for keto, they are suppose to be a good fat source but there is 10g carbs per 100g which is quite high?


If you can't eat nuts you can go one better mate, i can't get hold of this stuff right now as im out the country but this is even better, its the perfect blend of Omega 3 etc in an oil made from seeds, its called Udo's Oil and many BBers swear by it, just poar a bit in your shake or on food and you're sorted... i have used it and love the stuff! Personally i like nuts and they are more 'foody' and filling still though if i had this on hand i'd implement it to my diet.. and RE Avocados yes they are fine in moderation, cashews have more carbs than them mate cashews are about 25g per 100g, for some reason it always varies with sources regarding the carbs in cashews

http://www.udoschoice.co.uk/










^ Take a look mate, v good stuff


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Oily fish like mackerel is good fat source


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Oily fish like mackerel is good fat source


I love peppered mackerels... they just a bit salty to have all the time imo so i usually have salmon, tbh im not 'really' a big fan of salmon but eat it every now and then... i should eat more really as its good for you


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Princes spicy tomato mackerel is like a mouth orgasm


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

try turkey rashers for breakfast raptor, if you hate eggs that much. better to start the day with solid food if you ask me.

looks good though mate....i look forward to your progress. may start a journal myself soon


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

raptor i would ditch the whey shakes to be honest as they do cause some for of insulin spike. depending on how ure body reacts i no they do nock the odd person a little off ketosis. now actually being in ketosis IMO isnt that important for this diet to work but if they do nock u in and out then you are likely to suffer with head aches.

a good addition would be efx liquid aminos with olive oil.

Also as i no ure not adapt to pushing the boat out with supps etc i do have a way of u geting into ketosis much quicker using insulin i have tried myself if you want to play with it. it allows you to reach ketosis within a day after a large refeed etc


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, your log already has more members posting in it than mine!

How's it going Rapstar?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Princes spicy tomato mackerel is like a mouth orgasm


Oh yes those tins are lovely! I like em on wholemeal toast


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

B0000000m! x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

coflex said:


> try turkey rashers for breakfast raptor, if you hate eggs that much. better to start the day with solid food if you ask me.
> 
> looks good though mate....i look forward to your progress. may start a journal myself soon


Will try them mate as i really do hate eggs, saying that i just had 2 with a full english although they have to be cooked on both sides properly..

And lol the ole full english (making the most before monday ha) 

And mate do get a journal posted up mate, get one up for the new year... i'll be popping in there if you do


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hilly said:


> raptor i would ditch the whey shakes to be honest as they do cause some for of insulin spike. depending on how ure body reacts i no they do nock the odd person a little off ketosis. now actually being in ketosis IMO isnt that important for this diet to work but if they do nock u in and out then you are likely to suffer with head aches.
> 
> a good addition would be efx liquid aminos with olive oil.
> 
> Also as i no ure not adapt to pushing the boat out with supps etc i do have a way of u geting into ketosis much quicker using insulin i have tried myself if you want to play with it. it allows you to reach ketosis within a day after a large refeed etc


Hey yeah im likely to drop one of the shakes for a meat meal but doubt i'd be able to drop all of them tbh mate... i have found with whey isolate i stay in ketosis anyway, i have never had any headaches also so guess im pretty lucky. Also these efx liquid aminos, what do they do bud? I'll be having olive oil on my salad and in some shakes instead of eating the peanut butter

And RE the insulin i'd be open to trying it but i'd be very careful... i do have a sh!t load of Metoformin on hand that i never used, would this be of any help bud?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Wow, your log already has more members posting in it than mine!
> 
> How's it going Rapstar?


Good thanks mate just getting ready for a big night... New Years Eve 

Then ready for some hard graft in the gym etc :thumbs:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

nc007 said:


> B0000000m! x


BoOooOOooM lol x


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Good thanks mate just getting ready for a big night... New Years Eve
> 
> Then ready for some hard graft in the gym etc :thumbs:


Make it the last. 2011 is your year, broseph.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the liquid aminos are just that. so you take 2 capfulls and it gives you the equivelant of 40g whey shake. very easy to have and work better. also help stem ure apetite due to certain ingrediants i found.

metformin can but as it has been shown to reduce igf levels i do not like to use apart from very sparingly if at all.

if you want to discuss the slin hit me a pm. its not dangerous and pretty easy to be fair.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hilly said:


> the liquid aminos are just that. so you take 2 capfulls and it gives you the equivelant of 40g whey shake. very easy to have and work better. also help stem ure apetite due to certain ingrediants i found.
> 
> metformin can but as it has been shown to reduce igf levels i do not like to use apart from very sparingly if at all.
> 
> if you want to discuss the slin hit me a pm. its not dangerous and pretty easy to be fair.


I'll send you a PM now mate, if i was to try slin i can buy it over the counter here anyway, when i asked for slin pins at the chemist for some HGH that i plan to use in the new year they instantly offered me a Humalog so i presume you can just buy it... anyway here's my cycle plans, looking at about 12 weeks... i did have a big winter bulk planned but i cancelled it after about 4 weeks as my head wasn't on it, i'd just come off a natty cut but in those few weeks i gained like 20lbs+ on a rebound but then set my sights on partying lol...

Tbh was for the best i came off and i saved my gear for the new year, this way i can give it proper attention, im up for it now.. i was thinking of a bigger dose but i don't really need it, the below is more than enough, im treating myself to the HGH.. its a very subtle med but when i tried it i liked it, also when spending a few quid on PED's it makes that pizza much less appealing lol as you know you will be wasting your money. I have 300iu of Riptropin on its way and from earlier in the year i have 4 x 8iu Hyge left over... im gonna shoot 4iu ed and then switch to the Rips at 5iu when the Hyge run out.

750mg Sustanon Per Week

360mg Tri Tren Per Week

5iu HGH per day

50mcg T3

50mg Proviron

I have all the gear now except from the Rips, i'll be starting tomorrow as a head start / frontload before monday and will shoot 500mg Sus and 360mg Tren, from monday will just start the cycle as above... can't wait to be back on as i have not done a proper cycle since summer

Bring it on :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Oh yes those tins are lovely! I like em on wholemeal toast


Shame, you will have to have it on a slice of chicken lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Shame, you will have to have it on a slice of chicken lol


Lol not even sure if thats allowed on keto due to the carbs in tomatoes


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

try the ultimate diet 2.0 mate, ckd.. i'm a lot like you in the diet sense and i've had no trouble sticking to it, ran it for 15 weeks initially and am having a week off atm, start again this monday.

Low carb mon-thurs and You get a decent carb load day (beer is carbs right so can even have a few bevvys on a friday night) with maintenance eating on weekends and if you mix it with the advised training it's easy to pack on the muscle at the same time as dropping the fat. I really do rate it, it's by far the most effective diet i've ran.

Check it ouuuuuut


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers Doink was thinking of switching to some kind of timed keto or carb cycle after 4 weeks of normal keto so i'll look in to it, sounds like it could be a good option for what im looking to do in Feb


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Keto diet template sounds spot on Raptor. Your cycle looks well thought out too and you do right waiting till the New Year to focus 100% on your training and diet etc. Interested to see how you get on. Will be checking on your progress regularly. Will be doing my first ever cycle in February - oral t-bol cycle only mind.

Here's to some decent gains in 2011! :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Keto diet template sounds spot on Raptor. Your cycle looks well thought out too and you do right waiting till the New Year to focus 100% on your training and diet etc. Interested to see how you get on. Will be checking on your progress regularly. Will be doing my first ever cycle in February - oral t-bol cycle only mind.
> 
> Here's to some decent gains in 2011! :thumbup1:


Cheers mate this year is gonna be a good year for training! I live 5 mins from a beach and there is no one in my town that bodybuilds (that i have met up to now)... when i was here in summer i was in pretty good shape and lean so i loved it on the beach, i was a higher grade mammal than men there haha jokes.. summer 2011 im gonna be in even better shape


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey bud all the best for this journo!

if you want to shed the xmas chub wouldnt it be wiser to get back on the diet you structured to obtain the first pic on page one?

the fat will come off as you're no longer on the beer and pizza, addition of cardio will speed this up.

Once things slow, tweak the diet and amounts of carbs? Body recomp of sorts...

keto diets are a bit more miss than hit due to the ease of knocking yourself out of ketosis, over complication to something which could be relatively simple?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey bud all the best for this journo!
> 
> if you want to shed the xmas chub wouldnt it be wiser to get back on the diet you structured to obtain the first pic on page one?
> 
> ...


Cheers for popping in bud, and the keto is just for the 1st few weeks maybe 4 weeks to drop some water and fat off me.. when i have dropped a bit i'll be tweaking the diet and was looking at a TKD or a Carb Cycle, maybe even something called 'ultimate diet 2.0' what Doink swears by... just want to drop a bit and then up the cals a little and then grow in to a cut, won't take me long at all to get back to the 1st pic.. tbh after all the alchohol and junk i have had recently i feel like punishing myself with a strict keto for a few weeks :lol:

But tbh i have reacted pretty well to keto in the past so its where i'll start from and review my diet soon


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

i thought palumbo. diet was high pro low fat mate?

as in 1.5x lbw pro, and 0.5 x lbw fats...

and tgat normal keto for "non bpdybuilding" is high fat wish pro


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Dont like carb cycling i think it sucks


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

nc007 said:


> i thought palumbo. diet was high pro low fat mate?
> 
> as in 1.5x lbw pro, and 0.5 x lbw fats...
> 
> and tgat normal keto for "non bpdybuilding" is high fat wish pro


No mate his cutter is high protein, high good fats and pretty much no carbs what so ever for 6 days....

Tbh its the best cutting diet i have ever done!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sadistic one arent ya 

How did you go from the course in the thread you started on xmas day to the one on page 4 in your journo?

500mg to 750mg sust


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> sadistic one arent ya
> 
> How did you go from the course in the thread you started on xmas day to the one on page 4 in your journo?
> 
> 500mg to 750mg sust


Lol yeah but love to see the results from a good old keto, the good thing about it is that you literally can't cheat... on lowish carb diets if i have a little i just end up eating more... so not allowing it what so ever is the best route for me when looking for quick results...

And RE the cycle, like i said in the thread i was undecided if i was going to chuck another ml in there... i have decided that 750mg Test and 360mg Tren is the way to go because of round numbers, it means that i'll be getting roughly 100mg Test per day and 50mg Tren per day.... gotta have round numbers now haven't we :lol:

Toying with the idea of throwing some Dbol in too, people go on about bloat from it but on such a strict cut it won't be able to build up any water imo.. so will probs add this in at 50mg ed but not sure yet... will be a gooden tho


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good luck dude.....* put the pizza down  :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> Good luck dude.....* put the pizza down  :thumbup1:


Cheers mate the pizza is officially down on monday ha! And mate seen your Facebook 'gonna stay in and watch Macintyre'










Whats going on lol get yourself out on the lash, im just drinking blue vodka as i tidy the pad (incase i pull tonight ha)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Cheers mate the pizza is officially down on monday ha! And mate seen your Facebook 'gonna stay in and watch Macintyre'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know, i know..i live in george sq in glasgow...watching the live show from my window....athe scottish bands and thousands of folk jiggin away

will be following ur journal, im 6ft and 15st.....always like " tall " peoples journals


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Get yourself out on the lash mate, its new years eve... and LOL


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

round numbers my **** 

Admit it, you bought into the jw007 school of thinking, more is more mentality 

Jokes aside, 500mg would of done just as well


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

morning dude...hungover much?...lolll

i was in the gym at 9am....sad git....but there was only 2 of us...so it was ace......


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> round numbers my ****
> 
> Admit it, you bought into the jw007 school of thinking, more is more mentality
> 
> Jokes aside, 500mg would of done just as well


Yeah suppose the extra 250mg is more of a mental thing... my 1st ever cycle had a 500mg Test base so want it a bit higher than that.. people kept going on at me saying try 'super dose cycle' they are magic etc. Whenever i have tried to do a highish dose i felt lethargic as fook and come off after a few weeks, and im not going for mass anyway so there is no need for me to super dose just because others are, even if i changed my goals i'd try and keep the doses responsible... after all we only get one body. I was shocked to see someone on here, who is at a similar level to me (imo) who was about to do a 4000mg cycle... not gonna mention names but unless your competing then thats way overkill imo, but each to their own as they say


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> morning dude...hungover much?...lolll
> 
> i was in the gym at 9am....sad git....but there was only 2 of us...so it was ace......


You know im actually not too bad! Didn't go overboard which is unusual for me, although i drunk a few drinks when i got home which were unnecessary and my vodka and coke measures when im pissed go in a pint glass


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Keto pizza just doesn't look the same though


Lol whatever it is it looks horrible haha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sy. said:


> The base is made from califlower  mm


Mmmm yummy  not!

Have a disappointed horse ha:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sy. said:


> Keto pizza just doesn't look the same though


mmmmm.....the tops thebest it...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Punish yourself with keto? Yeah, rib eye steak with garlic cream sauce.....proper punishment that is lol :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Punish yourself with keto? Yeah, rib eye steak with garlic cream sauce.....proper punishment that is lol :lol:


Im just off out to get some keto stuff... cant wait tbh 

Gonna work out some awesome recipes


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Punish yourself with keto? Yeah, rib eye steak with garlic cream sauce.....proper punishment that is lol :lol:


Not the same without big fat carby chips with it though mmmmmm


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Not the same without big fat carby chips with it though mmmmmm


Lol its my 1st day on the diet... my mouth is watering at the thought of carbs


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Lol its my 1st day on the diet... my mouth is watering at the thought of carbs


I thought you were starting it on monday??

Why the change of mind


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> I thought you were starting it on monday??
> 
> Why the change of mind


Mate dont put off till monday lol.... its the 1st today lol dont make him doubt starting today lol...

i started today done great so first day of proper diet down only 180 days to go lol !!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Mate dont put off till monday lol.... its the 1st today lol dont make him doubt starting today lol...
> 
> i started today done great so first day of proper diet down only 180 days to go lol !!!


I'm glad although I suggested today and he said no no no while tucking into a begium waffle lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> I thought you were starting it on monday??
> 
> Why the change of mind


Ended up starting it today mate, not going out so may as well be hungover and craving food 

Starting my cycle today too, jabbed 4iu HGH earlier and will jab some gear in a bit... gonna take 500mg Test + 360mg Tri Tren

And then start my cycle as normal, call it a front load ha


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Diet is defo the hardest part for me aswell, took me ages to get right/stay motivated. Takes a lot of planning and sometimes preparing meals feels like a full time job in its self.

Good luck mate, will follow along.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Diet is defo the hardest part for me aswell, took me ages to get right/stay motivated. Takes a lot of planning and sometimes preparing meals feels like a full time job in its self.
> 
> Good luck mate, will follow along.


Cheers mate, and yeah diet is hard! Allowing myself time to do what i want is defo the best way for me, i can still make great progress even when having fun drinking at weekend and eating what i want, i allow one day of anything and it doesn't seen to do me any harm... especially since i normally eat anything all the time :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol Sulik im gonna be being good this year... each time i let it slip and have a daft night it reminds me why i stopped all the excess partying

Not gonna cut all the partying out though ha


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Lol Sulik im gonna be being good this year... each time i let it slip and have a daft night it reminds me why i stopped all the excess partying
> 
> Not gonna cut all the partying out though ha


na...u need a blowout to keep u sane....SO.....what have u eaten today?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> na...u need a blowout to keep u sane....SO.....what have u eaten today?


Been good today mate, had some chicken skewers in the fridge (lucky because everywhere was shut today)

Been eating them all day and i even removed the peppers and onions from the skewers... i have also had about 90 grams of cashews

Im just about to have 50 grams of whey, a handful of nuts and a dash of olive oil in the shake

Tomorrow i'll be getting all the stuff i need, Lactofree or equivalent (sugar free milk) sweeteners.... so i can still enjoy my coffee 

Gonna buy loads of good stuff, im 100% sticking to this... i'll ne totally honest if i slip up and will also document any alcohol i drink etc


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Been good today mate, had some chicken skewers in the fridge (lucky because everywhere was shut today)
> 
> Been eating them all day and i even removed the peppers and onions from the skewers... i have also had about 90 grams of cashews
> 
> ...


Think the drinking part must be tougher when ur in a hot country......you go pal....i know u can do this


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

fatmanstan! said:


> Not the same without big fat carby chips with it though mmmmmm


Yeah but the slab of Port Salut more than makes up for it lol


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Been good today mate, had some chicken skewers in the fridge (lucky because everywhere was shut today)
> 
> Been eating them all day and i even removed the peppers and onions from the skewers... i have also had about 90 grams of cashews
> 
> ...


is that the dodgy chicken that smells funny?


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

I used this milk when on Keto, it's sugar free but not quite as nice as regular milk but certainly better than black coffee!

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/sainsburys-price-comparison/Shelf_Milk/Alpro_Soya_Chilled_Light_Unsweetened_1L.html?ShowSwitchSMBar=3


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> Think the drinking part must be tougher when ur in a hot country......you go pal....i know u can do this


Lol im determined.. but yeah a few pints at the beach bar is hard to say no to on a wednesday


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> is that the dodgy chicken that smells funny?


Not from the same store.. they do it all over they love the skewered stuff over here, although i am gonna go back to the same one tomorrow and check it out, theirs is normally the best, really nice and tender... has a spicy seasoning on it but not too salty.. lets hope they are ok tomorrow, im gonna smell before i buy :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ajb316 said:


> I used this milk when on Keto, it's sugar free but not quite as nice as regular milk but certainly better than black coffee!
> 
> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/sainsburys-price-comparison/Shelf_Milk/Alpro_Soya_Chilled_Light_Unsweetened_1L.html?ShowSwitchSMBar=3


I like this stuff, and yeah sugar free milk with a sweetener certainly beats plain black coffee










Lactofree Chilled Semi-Skimmed (per 100ml)

Energy 169kj/40kcal

Protein 3.9g

Carbohydrate 2.8g

of which sugars 2.8g

of which lactose Nil*

Fat 1.5g

of which saturates 0.9g

of which monounsaturates 0.4g

of which polyunsaturates 0.1g

Fibre Nil

Sodium 0.04g

equivalent as salt 0.11g

Vitamin B12 0.7µg (70% RDA)

Calcium 110mg (14% RDA)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Yeah but the slab of Port Salut more than makes up for it lol


Becklet i adore Hollumi fried in olive oil as a keto treat  :drool:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

The Raptor said:


> Becklet i adore Hollumi fried in olive oil as a keto treat :drool:


Halloumi with chilli - it#s the only way....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Halloumi with chilli - it#s the only way....


Do you ever go to nandos? They grill it there and its delicious! And there is an amazing new invention!

Its called Wing Roulette... basically its a roulette of all the different sauces on the wings, one second you got mild... next is extra hot :devil2:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

The Raptor said:


> Do you ever go to nandos? They grill it there and its delicious! And there is an amazing new invention!
> 
> Its called Wing Roulette... basically its a roulette of all the different sauces on the wings, one second you got mild... next is extra hot :devil2:


Ooooh...not been for a while....I do have squeaky cheese when there, but I normally order extra hot anyway...


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Not from the same store.. they do it all over they love the skewered stuff over here, although i am gonna go back to the same one tomorrow and check it out, theirs is normally the best, really nice and tender... has a spicy seasoning on it but not too salty.. lets hope they are ok tomorrow, im gonna smell before i buy :lol:


ohhh i had this image in my head of you throwing some brown chicken on the grill thinking that Imodium can save you


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

First time I went there I had extra hot sauce and hot dust on my chips, there wad fluid running out of every hole in my bright red face. Never again stick to medium!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> ohhh i had this image in my head of you throwing some brown chicken on the grill thinking that Imodium can save you


Lol mate i had to throw about 10 skewers away, chicken is like pussy... if it smells bad then its a waste of time :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Lol mate i had to throw about 10 skewers away, chicken is like pussy... if it smells bad then its a waste of time :lol:


LMAO thats true lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> First time I went there I had extra hot sauce and hot dust on my chips, there wad fluid running out of every hole in my bright red face. Never again stick to medium!


You girl :tongue:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sy. said:


> I see talk of nandos in a few threads but ive no idea what it is :lol: might have to travel to aberdeen (nearest one i reckon) to see what the fuss is about haha


If you're with a mate then here's what you want:

Whole chicken (choose your spice)

Wing Roulette

Large peri peri rice

Large peri peri chilps

Large garlic bread

2 Hollumi portions

This = BLISS! And is about £15 each with drinks! :drool:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Cheers mate, and yeah diet is hard! Allowing myself time to do what i want is defo the best way for me, i can still make great progress even when having fun drinking at weekend and eating what i want, i allow one day of anything and it doesn't seen to do me any harm... especially since i normally eat anything all the time :lol:


Lol, i hear ya. I'm not a religeous person, but the foreman of st george has been my saviour.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Lol, i hear ya. I'm not a religeous person, but the foreman of st george has been my saviour.


Lol mate if your a foreman user then your gonna absolutely love me for this simple info! I use mine all the time but hate cleaning it

i have found a way where you don't need to clean it. All you do is get a sheet of tin foil, fold it over in to a square.. put some olive

oil inside the tin foil and fit it in to the george foreman and then insert the meats... when done throw the tin foil in to the bin and

your done and dusted


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:
 

> Lol mate if your a foreman user then your gonna absolutely love me for this simple info! I use mine all the time but hate cleaning it
> 
> i have found a way where you don't need to clean it. All you do is get a sheet of tin foil, fold it over in to a square.. put some olive
> 
> ...


thats exactly the reason i stopped using mine years ago...hated cleaning it !! i use a mini oven now...its ace

just in from the gym tried a new routine incl pull ups..and deads was ace......


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I fry my chicken with a drop of olive oil. Don't see why most people are against frying it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> I fry my chicken with a drop of olive oil. Don't see why most people are against frying it.


Just makes a mess doesn't it, spits everywhere and that.. i also like to do the trick what some do in the oven with herbs and stuff.... nom

Pelayo if you have one of them mini ovens you should try it... a tin foil layered container, add a chopped onion, a chicken oxo cube, a little water and any herbs you like eg sage... cook in the oven

It melts in your mouth :drool:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right 1st fasted cardio sesh... just had a double espresso and gonna go for 30 mins @ 60/70% max heart rate....

Im jabbing my HGH just before the cardio, i think its a good time... i should of gone when i 1st woke up but ive been lazy this morning.

Not eaten anything yet so will still be fasted, not been feeling great since friday, think its a combo of a cold, a hangover and test flu


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

heres a wee tasty recipe fur ye pal

courgettes, mange tout, chopped onion, pepper, garlic,800g sliced chicken breast,

i will get 3 meals out of this, 1 tonight and 2 at work tomoz....enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mmmm looks keto friendly too! Im may give that baby a try some time soon.... thanks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mange tout rodders


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Im actually struggling a bit today on keto as i have a cold and its only a few days in a giant pizza meat feast pizza would be sheer bliss right now, im not gonna give in though, its only the 1st week whats this bad.... and besides, being lean is much more important than a few weeks of suffering!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> Mange tout rodders


i cant eat it all the time...but like it in this dish


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Im actually struggling a bit today on keto as i have a cold and its only a few days in a giant pizza meat feast pizza would be sheer bliss right now, im not gonna give in though, its only the 1st week whats this bad.... and besides, being lean is much more important than a few weeks of suffering!


drink lots of water pal......will fill up up


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah not been drinking enough because i feel rough, can't be helping... but i'll die before i cheat this early on ha

Off out to get some shopping done, got a keto list :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> i cant eat it all the time...but like it in this dish





The Raptor said:


> Yeah not been drinking enough because i feel rough, can't be helping... but i'll die before i cheat this early on ha
> 
> Off out to get some shopping done, got a keto list :laugh:


Plenty of bread, rice, oats, pasta? lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> *Plenty of bread, rice, oats, pasta?* lol


Probably why you're called fatmanstan? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sure is


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> sure is


Im 2nd day into my 'bodyopus diet', simillar to keto. Do you take 'chomium picolate' for the cravings ? I do find it helps.

Best of luck anyway mate !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tom jones said:


> Im 2nd day into my 'bodyopus diet', simillar to keto. Do you take 'chomium picolate' for the cravings ? I do find it helps.
> 
> Best of luck anyway mate !


Why u quote me to ask that?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

tom jones said:


> Do you take *'chomium picolate' *for the cravings ? I do find it helps.
> 
> Best of luck anyway mate !


Never seen that before mate.... do you think it is any good?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

think he means chromium mate. it helps with insulin sensitivity and will prevent spiking insulin to much which in a round about way could help reduce hunger by crontroling insulin however on a keto diet as insulin should be very quiet anyway i see no need.

something like cla or ala would be better if one was wanting to do this.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hilly said:


> think he means chromium mate. it helps with insulin sensitivity and will prevent spiking insulin to much which in a round about way could help reduce hunger by crontroling insulin however on a keto diet as insulin should be very quiet anyway i see no need.
> 
> something like cla or ala would be better if one was wanting to do this.


Yeah tbh the little pesky vitamins ain't my thins lol. But RE the slin its too late for me to use a Humalog this week as i'll probs be low blood sugar and be on my way in to ketosis now? i'll probs grab one before next monday... have been feeling rough with a cold also so don't want to take something new till im feeling better incase i get worse and think im going Hypo and neck loads of carbs lol

I'll get it for the next carb up and use it to help bring myself in to ketosis :thumbup1:

And powerhouse your pizza is immune to me, im over the cravings now and besides i got this in the oven simmering for tomorrow :drool:

1/2 a kilo of chicken breast fillets, with about 6 shallots, mushrooms and fresh garlic cloves in chicken stock... all in a little pot bubbling away with one fresh chorizo sausage for flavour! thats gonna be nice tomorrow!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im going to look at a keto diet when i decide to cut, probs about march, because like you, can throw a few bevvies in there! hope alls well mate!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

scouse_jay give keto a shot sometime mate after the 1st week its not so bad....

And Update:

Ok so been feeling rough as a dog last few days, not shook off this cold from new years and i think some of the roughness may be due to test flu and the hormones being accepted in the body, also the fact that i have gone flip mode on my diet so feel crap!.. although have done my fasted cardio each day this week. The gym was closed yesterday and im feeling like death right now so not going today, been asleep on my couch for the last hour and i have had plenty of sleep over the last 4 days so i can tell something is wrong. Im not gonna fall behind with my routine and its no worry as i can just fit the missed stuff later on in the week, im pretty pissed off that i feel like this but i'll be better soon and im going gym tomorrow by hook or crook.

Good points:

Stuck to my diet vigorously seeing results already.

HGH is starting to give slight CTS (meaning its working)

Keto diet is working and im deep in ketosis on the ketostix


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hey man! finally checked this out since im back on now lol, how goes all ? whats the new plan of action ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> hey man! finally checked this out since im back on now lol, how goes all ? whats the new plan of action ?


New plan is to get nice and lean and then see how i feel, i have come to the conclusion that i don't really want to be more than 15 stone (although goals may change) im 15 stone now but not lean, last time i was lean i was 14 stone so i'll have to drop some weight and then gain lean mass to get to that level. As far as things go right now, its be 100% strict which i am being, not slipped up once or even thought about doing so since 1st of jan with diet.

This year is gonna be a good year for training, and dude FFS i live 5 mins from the beach  so me thinks getting in sick condition and turning up to the beach in season will be pretty awesome considering i know loads of girls round here now! There is NO ONE that bodybuilds near me so i'll stand out, when i was here in the summer just gone on the beach looking lean i felt awesome lol. My goals ultimately are to better my best condition and diet down to sub 10% this will be hard for me, my lowest bf% in the last 5 years was about 13% the summer just gone, be sure to kick my ass if i slip up at any point


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


Git. Now I want a pizza.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice plan mate! yeah that shall be awesome  i hope to gain some size and strip away the fat for going to turkey! wana be lean regardless of size but hope theres some size there so i dont just look like a skinny dude with abs lol, dont worry mate il give you the kick up via fb mail  lol

ohh and new journal incase youd like to drop by sometime :thumb: lol http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/122740-now-guess-whos-back-brand-new-rap.html


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Git. Now I want a pizza.


Lol tbh when i have got my 'cutting head' on that pizza looks more like poison lol (until saturday) :lol:

But more importantly its only pizza, and saying no to it will result in the chances of having more hot girls sat on my face :laugh:

Which is clearly a Fairtrade situation


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ooooooh was *very* close to cheating on my diet then! Some girl thats local to me has been out on the piss tonight, i only know her to chat to not like i know her properly but she only lives like 2 mins away, she has a bf but has always been flirty... anyway she just face chatted me telling she has just got in and that she is really drunk so i have to excuse her lol... anyway my killer instincts were trying to take over my diet so i replied with "oh drunk ay? good good, wish i was drunk :/ been in all night, although i do have a bottle of blue vodka here... but will probs save till the weekend" she replied with "maybe i should come round some time "

So she's in the bag so i just closed the deal saying yes you'll have to come round some time for sure, god the things we do for bodybuilding!... if i wasn't being so strict which is 95% of the time i'd of told her to come round in 20 mins... necked some vodka tidied up as i wait and then proceeded to annihilate her 

Oh she'll get whats coming to her lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Ooooooh was *very* close to cheating on my diet then! Some girl thats local to me has been out on the piss tonight, i only know her to chat to not like i know her properly but she only lives like 2 mins away, she has a bf but has always been flirty... anyway she just face chatted me telling she has just got in and that she is really drunk so i have to excuse her lol... anyway my killer instincts were trying to take over my diet so i replied with "oh drunk ay? good good, wish i was drunk :/ been in all night, although i do have a bottle of blue vodka here... but will probs save till the weekend" she replied with "maybe i should come round some time "
> 
> So she's in the bag so i just closed the deal saying yes you'll have to come round some time for sure, god the things we do for bodybuilding!... if i wasn't being so strict which is 95% of the time i'd of told her to come round in 20 mins... necked some vodka tidied up as i wait and then proceeded to annihilate her
> 
> Oh she'll get whats coming to her lol


You've blown it now mate!!!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> You've blown it now mate!!!


No mate i cant even go online facebook without her saying " hey babe how are you  " she'll be getting it at some point lol... thing is tho i could of brought her round and just not drunk but i hate being around drunk people and being sober, it makes me feel weird so if i was gonna invite her round i'd just of had vodka and diet cokes, but the blue vodka has loads of sugar in it.. also i'd of ended up getting wasted, not that 1 day would of mattered in the long run, but its only the 1st week so gonna be good


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> how long you think it will take you to get down to 10% bf? i'm hoping to do it in around 8 weeks, i'm at least 15% now


Tbh mate i don't know, but then again the longest i have ever managed to stick to a proper cutting diet was about 4/5 weeks... i often get lean(ish) and think fcuk yeah im off to town in a skin tight t shirt  and fcuk about for a while, then start all over again with cutting lol! This time im gonna stop being a clown and just crack on, if i stay on this diet im on now i will see mega results, im dead set on sticking to it as well mate, strict keto for at least 4 weeks and review from there maybe tweak slightly to a timed keto or something to allow carbs around my weights workout which should give some more muscle fullness


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> cool good luck mate
> 
> hoping i don't lose too much muscle as i'm doing it natty! rebound will be all the better i suppose


If you keep the protein high you shouldn't loose much muscle, although you do loose water from the muscle so may loose a little size... easy to put back on with a rebound though as your body has been starved from the carbs


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you dirty dog.. that is all

*ps, get in there!! lol


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Set yourself a rewards system for amount of weight lost.

7 day challenge.

6 pounds you will allow her to suck you off.

9 pounds you can give her a good regular pounding.

12 pounds you can do her up the bum.

However, if you fail to meet at least the 6 pound loss for the suck off reward, you must go an entire week without sex of any kind, including pleasuring yourself.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol 'allow her to suck me off' mate i'll be asking / telling her too :laugh:

And not having a ham shank is impossible for me now im on test, i went for a drive today and all i could think about was sex, in fact if my mind is not occupied with something then the sexual scenarios take over my brain lol, even more so now im on test / tren / dbol 

Nevertheless im sticking to it! I started on the 1st and im showing no signs of weakness


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

Just wondered what your plans were with regards to carb-ups? Will be doing any? If so how long will you wait till 1st carb-up (I've been advised to hold off for 2-3 weeks to really get into ketosis). I'm aiming to do 36 hour carb-ups each week after week 3


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Good to see you having another journal going mate; kudos for the will power you have shown thus far too; you clearly are serious if you have turned down the chance of some poontang pie for the sake of your diet. Question is, how long will you last!!?? :tongue:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ajb316 said:


> Just wondered what your plans were with regards to carb-ups? Will be doing any? If so how long will you wait till 1st carb-up (I've been advised to hold off for 2-3 weeks to really get into ketosis). I'm aiming to do 36 hour carb-ups each week after week 3


Well i will be having a carb up for 24 hours per week, probably something like 1 in the afternoon saturday to 1 in the afternoon sunday...

This is the best option for me, i'll be getting pissed and eating pizza, chinese, indian, kebabs you name it!

i don't recommend doing this but any pic you see of me has been achieved whilst still having at least 1 night out per week and allowing junk on that day.... also i am using Metoformin (1st time) and it seems to help push you in to Ketosis by pushing blood sugar in to the muscles, kind of similar to slin but oral and not as dangerous


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Good to see you having another journal going mate; kudos for the will power you have shown thus far too; you clearly are serious if you have turned down the chance of some poontang pie for the sake of your diet. Question is, how long will you last!!?? :tongue:


Yeap im defo sticking to it mate, as the last post says i'll allow time for messing about... i still progress well with at least 6 days strictness, hardly effects me at all... no point in looking good whilst sat in my house ha 

But all in all, im gonna be working my ass off!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Update:

Ok so stuck to the diet rigidly since the 1st... tbh keto suppresses my appetite so been eating less than my posted diet... been struggling with low blood sugar due the diet and even more so as since monday i have been using Metoformin to push any excess blood sugar in to the muscles rather than be deposited as fat... On a bad note my gym is still not open so looks like monday is when im back doing the weights, although already made progress from the cardio / strict diet. It was something called 3 Kings here this week (spanish christmas) on a plus i have completed 5 fasted cardio sessions, im doing a brisk walk fasted each morning takes about 40 mins to get to my destination and back, same place as in the pic.

Saturday will be a 24 hour carb up, starting afternoon until sunday afternoon... 1st carb up meal will be a Tex Mex Pizza and beers


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Update:
> 
> Ok so stuck to the diet rigidly since the 1st... tbh keto suppresses my appetite so been eating less than my posted diet... been struggling with low blood sugar due the diet and even more so as since monday i have been using Metoformin to push any excess blood sugar in to the muscles rather than be deposited as fat... On a bad note my gym is still not open so looks like monday is when im back doing the weights, although already made progress from the cardio / strict diet. It was something called 3 Kings here this week (spanish christmas) on a plus i have completed 5 fasted cardio sessions, im doing a brisk walk fasted each morning takes about 40 mins to get to my destination and back, same place as in the pic.
> 
> Saturday will be a 24 hour carb up, starting afternoon until sunday afternoon... 1st carb up meal will be a Tex Mex Pizza and beers


that island looks cool do you think gandolf lives there ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> that island looks cool do you think gandolf lives there ?


I don't know mate but me and a few pals are gonna explore soon, if you look very closely you can see see a little old house in the middle... defo gonna explore! And wow just did a ketostick and im showing 16 on the scale! Thats very dark purple... so WELL in to ketosis, in fact can't get any deeper if i tried.. im at a level lol where you are advised to go to hospital if you get to it :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Update:
> 
> Ok so stuck to the diet rigidly since the 1st... tbh keto suppresses my appetite so been eating less than my posted diet... been struggling with low blood sugar due the diet and even more so as since monday i have been using Metoformin to push any excess blood sugar in to the muscles rather than be deposited as fat... On a bad note my gym is still not open so looks like monday is when im back doing the weights, although already made progress from the cardio / strict diet. It was something called 3 Kings here this week (spanish christmas) on a plus i have completed 5 fasted cardio sessions, im doing a brisk walk fasted each morning takes about 40 mins to get to my destination and back, same place as in the pic.
> 
> Saturday will be a 24 hour carb up, starting afternoon until sunday afternoon... 1st carb up meal will be a Tex Mex Pizza and beers


as nice as the island looks mate, the sides look a bit steep to climb!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> I don't know mate but me and a few pals are gonna explore soon, if you look very closely you can see see a little old house in the middle... defo gonna explore! And wow just did a ketostick and im showing 16 on the scale! Thats very dark purple... so WELL in to ketosis, in fact can't get any deeper if i tried.. im at a level lol where you are advised to go to hospital if you get to it :lol:


Looks quite far from the coast, you're not gonna swim there are you??

Is tomorrow your cheat day


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> as nice as the island looks mate, the sides look a bit steep to climb!


I have had a look and it looks like there is a bit thats quite easy to get up, i know i'd be ok getting up it but there is a possibility of slipping.. thats where you'd hurt yourself.. at the end of the day if there is a house on it there must be a way up, i bet on the other side their is steps or something... so i may swim round it 1st before i try to climb up it


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Looks quite far from the coast, you're not gonna swim there are you??
> 
> Is tomorrow your cheat day


It looks 5 mins but that means 15 mins, will be fine i think.. 

And yes tomorrow afternoon the fun starts, down the beach bars to my favourite pizzeria for a Tex Mex pizza... beers, cake! you name it, then may be out on the piss tomorrow night but not certain yet, i'll see whats going on


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> It looks 5 mins but that means 15 mins, will be fine i think..
> 
> And yes tomorrow afternoon the fun starts, down the beach bars to my favourite pizzeria for a Tex Mex pizza... beers, cake! you name it, then may be out on the piss tomorrow night but not certain yet, i'll see whats going on


Good luck with that lol

Ahhhhhhhh pizza, cake I wonder what the tastes like

Powerhouses pic in the previous page nearly sent me over the edge


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Good luck with that lol
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh pizza, cake I wonder what the tastes like
> 
> Powerhouses pic in the previous page nearly sent me over the edge


Mate the Tex Mex has all spicy meats, including chargrilled Texas chicken chunks, peppers and 2 kinds of fresh chillies.. served on a stonebaked thin and crispy base made while you wait! :drool:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Mate the Tex Mex has all spicy meats, including chargrilled Texas chicken chunks, peppers and 2 kinds of fresh chillies.. served on a stonebaked thin and crispy base made while you wait! :drool:


why the pornographic description WHY!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> mate couple of q's. surely you're not truely on a keto diet if you're having carb ups? and do you not think 24hr carbup is excessive? i'd much rather have say a 2 hour window where i can eat whatever the fvck i want. would be enough to keep me motivated through the week but wouldn't make me feel like absolute sh1te for the next few days


Im following the Dave Palumbo keto diet which allows for a 24 hour carb up, if i was going for a comp then they as you get closer its reduced to 12 hours per week and then 6 and then one meal per week when close to comp day... at the end of the day i don't have a comp coming up and i am training to enjoy my life more, and i enjoy eating pizzas and getting pissed in the pub 

Truth is, if you are serious and want to try it then the carb up would be better suited with carbs like sweet potato / oats / brown rice... but personally the only way i'll stick to it is to give myself what i want on occasion, so in my 24 hours i allow anything, i often do it from like 2pm saturday afternoon to 2pm sunday afternoon, this way if i wake up with a stinking hangover i can eat a big pizza or something, and after 2 i just crack on with dieting.

I personally believe that this is good (except for the alcohol) and i'll explain why:

Your base metabolic rate can be quite sensitive, if your used to eating 3500 cals of food including some junk and other excess and not needed cals and then drop to 2000 on a keto diet your body thinks "sh!t we are taking in nearly 1/2 the cals.. ok so we need to reduce our base metabolic rate in order to function properly" (everyone is different but this can happen in as little as 10 days)

Now if your body is massively depleted it will start to change the metabolic rate for the above reasons, however if you chuck in a 12" meat feast pizza, some fish chips and curry sauce and a chinese, a few mass shakes (again healthy foods are better) it will think "phew the food drought was short lived and only lasted 6 days, in that case we don't need to adjust anything"

Not only that, the carbs will rush in to the muscle to repair them and you'll also get a massive spike of hormones including insulin

So imo a day of junk (or good carbs) per week is not bad as your base metabolic rate will be higher.. do you see what i mean?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> why the pornographic description WHY!!!


Mate you always say "oooo i don't like junk anyway" when in reality you want to eat it! Do you never cheat on the diet?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Mate you always say "oooo i don't like junk anyway" when in reality you want to eat it! Do you never cheat on the diet?


no never










very rarely because once i have what ever it is i notice its not as tasty as i thought it would be


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> no never
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate seeing you release this picture was like derek zoolander revealing the magnum pmsl !!!!

We been waiting for it !!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha bizzle your too straight laced... i have to allow myself these things, because if not i'll end up giving in completely.. at the end of the day if i can progress while allowing cheats then why not  and tbh i don't think there is nothing wrong with a good old pizza and a chocolate cake...


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Mate seeing you release this picture was like derek zoolander revealing the magnum pmsl !!!!
> 
> We been waiting for it !!!


thx mate it never gets old

hope so anyway



The Raptor said:


> Haha bizzle your too straight laced... i have to allow myself these things, because if not i'll end up giving in completely.. at the end of the day if i can progress while allowing cheats then why not  and tbh i don't think there is nothing wrong with a good old pizza and a chocolate cake...


the reason why i cut it out is because when i was on MT (3 years) i had MC'd for breakfast and kfc, pizza hut, mc'd or burger king for lunch five days a week

then i decided i'm probably ****ing up my insides, for me its more than just my physical appearance

also i dont trust myself as im an all or nothing person


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Best way to do it mate, if you can so without then so be it buddy..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ooooo not long now raptor!!!!! You excited?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Ooooo not long now raptor!!!!! You excited?


Yeah will be a nice treat, its more the social side and a few drinks im looking forward too.... i started keto on the 1st so will of been 7 and a 1/2 days before i got to cheat.. so mmmm the pizza etc and beers will be gooooooooood


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

How are you getting on with all the shakes or have you succummed to eating eggs yet?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ooo tex mex pizza sounds good! im going to make asdas own chicken enchiladas right now as my last act of not on diet, after tomorrow its no cheat for 2 weeks to make up for the sh1te over xmas lmao at least its a bulk diet tho so wont be drained! lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ajb316 said:


> How are you getting on with all the shakes or have you succummed to eating eggs yet?


Tbh i have had hardly any whey shakes all week, i have MP isolate which taste like chocolate water... not too appealing, i have skipped many meals but at this early stage im happy do this to kickstart the fat loss, im sure it will increase some muscle loss too but personally i find it hard to loose muscle and if i do it takes about 2 weeks to get back with a rebound, and no mate... eggs just not for me, may have a few in some shakes at some point but bleuh lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> you could have condensed that all into "it kickstarts your slowing metabolism" :lol:
> 
> just kiddin! yeah i agree with most of what you said, i just think 24 hours is overkill. i could easily be wrong, very limited experience with dieting
> 
> i'm the same as you, if i know i have something to look forward to in a few days, i won't be tempted to cheat during the week. i think for my forthcoming cut it will be one "cheat hour" a week though, i think a full day of binging would be too much and ruin some of the week's gains


Technically your right in saying a 1 hour cheat is better than a 24 hour cheat, im not doing 24 hours for best results... im doing it as a reward and because i like to eat normal tasty foods and go on the piss lol. But the Dave Palumbo diet allows it, and i can still progress well with 24 hours of doing anything, so for me.. perfect


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> ooo tex mex pizza sounds good! im going to make asdas own chicken enchiladas right now as my last act of not on diet, after tomorrow its no cheat for 2 weeks to make up for the sh1te over xmas lmao at least its a bulk diet tho so wont be drained! lol


How were they mate? And good luck with the bulk!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

they were rather awesome i must say, finished off with 2 of my fav yoghurts, milky bar ones <3 mmmmmmm :drool: thanks mate! hopefully it goes well  !


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

With hard work comes rewards! After being in ketosis for the last 7 days my reward starts here:










A Tex Mex Pizza, with a starter (not decided yet) and cake for afters, washed down with beers... then im off to the pub to play pool, then back home and getting ready for a big night out go for a chinese or indian then on the piss, i've been talking to some girl who seems interested / up for it.. so hopefully i'll be shagging at some point tonight too


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> With hard work comes rewards! After being in ketosis for the last 7 days my reward starts here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol at you having a plan that you probably constructed a couple of days ago


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Gotta have nachos to start man! There jizz tastic :drool:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Gotta have nachos to start man! There jizz tastic :drool:


Lol i'd love that but what makes you think a pizza place does nachos :lol:

And yeah im aware its got tex mex meats on haha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> lol at you having a plan that you probably constructed a couple of days ago


All part of the plan mate.. all part of the plan


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't think Palumbo advocates a 24hr carbup anywhere. More like final meal of the day is a cheat meal and that is a 2hour window pretty much.

Few hundred grams of carbs and limited fats.

Then again, that is perhaps for optimal results, if it works for you and gets the results you are after then that is the main thing. 

Keep it up and put some recent pictures up :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah i have been going off the advice that Papa Lazarou gives me, he says that it should be less than the 24 hours if your looking for 'optimal' results... but im not competing and need some fun time, may reduce it as time goes on who knows... and will be getting pics of progress up when i start to get good progress


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

sounding good mate, good look getting your end tonight, am also on the hunt! gunna go into town about 10ish and see what i can do haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol i'd love that but what makes you think a pizza place does nachos :lol:
> 
> And yeah im aware its got tex mex meats on haha


why wouldnt they  ? lol pizza hut does nachos :lol:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Hope you had a good night out mate?

That pizza looks the nuts


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

****! im dying here, need to get another pizza or something down me to sort me out before 2 o'clock or i'll of cheated


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dude you should come off gear with your lifestyle,its not healthy.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mal said:


> dude you should come off gear with your lifestyle,its not healthy.


A night on the ale aint gonna kill me lol.. but i'd love to know what happened last night


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

A bacon toastie and a few litres of water will sort you out :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fcuk that mate, a barbacosa pizza is where its at right now... nom!










BBQ Bolognese, chillies, pepperonis...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You bastard i just made my breakfast and you post that :lol:

Did you pull then? Lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

mal said:


> dude you should come off gear with your lifestyle,its not healthy.


He speaks sense.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> He speaks sense.


Why? Only started my cycle on 1st of jan... not gonna live like a monk 7 days a week


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> You bastard i just made my breakfast and you post that :lol:
> 
> Did you pull then? Lol


Im pretty sure i pulled at some point as i was in the club till 7am, although the girl i met and intended to nail was way too wasted... she was getting these crazy shot things at about 1am and making us all neck them... i was like look you'll be wasted if you carry on, she wouldn't listen and she ended up being carried home by her lesbian mate after being sick and passing out in the toilet. On a good note i know she is defo up for it in the future, and fcuk! she has one fine ass!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Where is your keto diet mate?

All i can find is pictures of pizza :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Syko said:


> Where is your keto diet mate?
> 
> All i can find is pictures of pizza :lol:


Post number 33 mate... sticking to it rigidly, in fact eating less.. but i allow a carb up / piss from saturday afternoon to sunday afternoon


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Im pretty sure i pulled at some point as i was in the club till 7am, although the girl i met and intended to nail was way too wasted... she was getting these crazy shot things at about 1am and making us all neck them... i was like look you'll be wasted if you carry on, she wouldn't listen and she ended up being carried home by her *lesbian mate *after being sick and passing out in the toilet. On a good note i know she is *defo up for it* in the future, and fcuk! she has one fine ass!


taking into regard the things in bold.. you thinking what im thinking  ?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> taking into regard the things in bold.. you thinking what im thinking  ?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> taking into regard the things in bold.. you thinking what im thinking  ?


Thats what i was thinking, is her mate fit?

2 birds with one stone and all that


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> taking into regard the things in bold.. you thinking what im thinking  ?


Yeah was thinking of trying to sort this out at some point, love seeing girls get it on, there really is nothing better!... wanna sleep with the original one 1st though as she is fit and local, and seems naughty... considering i have not long started a cycle thats a mix of test & tren at 1.1g i need to try and get as many girls as i can on the go lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Syko said:


> Thats what i was thinking,* is her mate fit?*
> 
> 2 birds with one stone and all that


Not really but i would do for a buzz lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao you must have some raging horns with the cycle on the go!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> lmao you must have some raging horns with the cycle on the go!


Especially when hungover lol... had about 5 [email protected] today no joke :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmfao thanks for the inside info :lol: i may just post this on your fb wall  :laugh:!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol you don't want to start with frapes mate, im a master of it :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao i may let you off then :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so had a good sesh in the gym today smashed back and biceps, felt something pop in the lower abs area and then it burned for a second, it happened twice but i think it was just a niggle... believe it or not my gym has only just opened properly this week after xmas... found out on saturday that they had in fact been open until 2pm last week but i was going down after that time and missing it. Last week was good for training! even though i hadn't started weights i completed 5 fasted cardio sessions and stuck to the diet rigidly mon to fri... had the carb up on saturday and it was supposed to stop at 2pm on sunday afternoon, i'll be honest it was extended by a few hours as i fell back to sleep and when i woke up i had 1/2 pizza left. With a fcuked up hangover it wasn't gonna be chucked away, and in the grand scheme of things a few extra hours ain't gonna reck my life, not that much different than if i ate if at 1:59 lol.. but next week gonna time it better.

On a bad note im feeling down as a bruise has appeared on my left bicep, looks like i may of been chucked out of the club on saturday night :/ the people i with have no idea what was going on past a certain time (same as me) as we were drinking from the afternoon. I fcuking hate having no idea what happened, and because a bruise has appeared on the arm on the bit where you get gripped i am thinking the worst, i have no idea if i was chucked out or not and if i was i have no idea why or what for. All i do know is that it would of been in the main club we went too as all the other ones don't have doorman capable of chucking anyone out. I was out with some rugby players who are a bit rowdy, its a small town and i hope we didn't do anything stupid


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i literally LOL when i read about the bruise which came from you being thrown out of a club ......sorry lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> i literally LOL when i read about the bruise which came from you being thrown out of a club ......sorry lol


I know its probably funny to people who read, and i don't mind people having a laugh about it but tbh it gets me down as i have a drink problem and i often get so drunk that i have no recollection of the night after a certain point... im usually ok, but in the past bad things have happened.. i know people who have nearly died on a night out and all sorts and used to get in to all kinds of trouble myself.

I seemed to be over it all but i still worry and think the worst, who knows what could of happened, and from experience having bruises on your arms indicates you have been chucked out of somewhere... Im a sensible guy, but in the wrong company i often get too wasted and wake up baffled! I literally have no control of my alcohol intake after a certain point... Why can't i just do what 90% of people do and just have a drink and a laugh, instead i wake up 150 quid lighter with no memory of the night


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> I know its probably funny to people who read, and i don't mind people having a laugh about it but tbh it gets me down as i have a drink problem and i often get so drunk that i have no recollection of the night after a certain point... im usually ok, but in the past bad things have happened.. i know people who have nearly died on a night out and all sorts and used to get in to all kinds of trouble myself.
> 
> I seemed to be over it all but i still worry and think the worst, who knows what could of happened, and from experience having bruises on your arms indicates you have been chucked out of somewhere... Im a sensible guy, but in the wrong company i often get too wasted and wake up baffled! I literally have no control of my alcohol intake after a certain point... Why can't i just do what 90% of people do and just have a drink and a laugh, instead i wake up 150 quid lighter with no memory of the night


sounds deep mate

i think only you know the answers to the questions above

one thing i will say is live life on your own terms that way you cant be influenced by others


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> sounds deep mate
> 
> i think only you know the answers to the questions above
> 
> one thing i will say is live life on your own terms that way you cant be influenced by others


I do live life on my own terms mate, and i can sincerely say that alcohol / drugs are the main things that drag me down and cause issues... saturday i was buzzing, over the moon with happiness about life and sunday morning just full of uncertainly and down.. this has been going on for years now, im starting to think i'd be better off not drinking but i really enjoy it, and the fact is that its normally a laugh but i just hate the fact that anything can happen.. if there was a way you could limit yourself to a certain amount of drinks then it would be awesome, for me all logic is out the window after about 5-6 drinks


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> I do live life on my own terms mate, and i can sincerely say that alcohol / drugs are the main things that drag me down and cause issues... saturday i was buzzing, over the moon with happiness about life and sunday morning just full of uncertainly and down.. this has been going on for years now, im starting to think i'd be better off not drinking but i really enjoy it, and the fact is that its normally a laugh but i just hate the fact that anything can happen.. if there was a way you could limit yourself to a certain amount of drinks then it would be awesome, for me all logic is out the window after about 5-6 drinks


i know you started so well with the tex mex

how i do it is when i feel like i'm going into the danger zone i stop drinking or drink slower

maybe next time have four drinks then switch to soft drinks ??


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> i don't think it's a problem getting too pi55ed once in a blue moon, but wouldn't want to make a habit of it. what's your story mate, why you working in spain? i'd love to live abroad just for the weather and chilled lifestyle but would find it had being away from friends


I work in marketing and it came to a situation where i could keep up to date anywhere with internet / phone etc so thought fcuk it! And yeah being away from contacts that i have built up over a quarter of a century is tough, i have made new friends but do miss my old pals, but just love the lifestyle... its just so so difference. And yeah tbh i im just being a bitch, not like im dead or anything just hangover blues and lack of memory that gets usually me, was alright until i found that bruise today


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> i know you started so well with the tex mex
> 
> how i do it is when i feel like i'm going into the danger zone i stop drinking or drink slower
> 
> maybe next time have four drinks then switch to soft drinks ??


See here's the deal, if im in a situation where i can't get too pissed then i'll be careful with what i drink... eg if im around family or sensible people. But if im out with people who are not ar5ed what happens who also love to drink i often over step the line, at the time i often know what im doing but just can't remember any of it. For me to go out for a proper night out and just have 4 drinks isn't going to happen, i enjoy drinking maybe a little too much i think, if i had the ability to just have a limit and say "right thats it" shandies from now until i leave then i would... and before someone says "just do it" its not that simple for some


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> bit in bold: if i've had a heavy night and something's bothering me in my life i get horrendous hangover blues/depression! i just think my whole life's sh1t etc. if i'm out the next day and busy it's ok but if i'm in bed by myself that's when all the negative thoughts creep in! even if i get laid, you'd think i'd be happy but not the case.
> 
> i don't know how i managed to go out night after night on lads hols!
> 
> where in spain are you? i have family in costa del sol


Yeah you're right i'll be alright tomorrow, just have a winge every now and then lol

And Costa Blanca mate.. love it, its been roughly 17/20.c for the last week or so.. not bad for jan


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> *awesome! you got a pool and sh1t!?*
> 
> i'd be so nervous about going to live somewhere abroad by myself! (i'm pretty confident usually but in that situation i'd be totally out of my confort zone) *How did you go about meeting new friends in a foreign country?*


Well im pretty social, and without sounding like an arrogant fcuker people seem to enjoy being around me so im always invited back out after meeting new people... but yes tbh it was a big step mate, having been in my comfort zone for so long made it hard to come out to a new country on my own, but im glad i did as i have a beautiful climate and lifestyle, i can get cheap flights back anytime to see loved ones


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Man, I'm coming to your gaff this summer.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Man, I'm coming to your gaff this summer.


Lol its amazing though, people who i haven't spoke to in years have called me and been like "hey mate, heard your situation.. got your number off your mum, how are you? can me and my gf have a holiday at your place sometime soon?" makes me chuckle and think, oh right thats funny because i haven't seen either of you in 3 years


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> jealous!!
> 
> what do ppl in marketing actually do? do you sell new products to companies?


Can be anything mate, but in a nutshell marketing a products for businesses.. every time you buy a new item of clothing or try a new weight gainer its because you have fallen for a cleverly developed sales pitch that has enticed you in to buying that product. As soon as i knew there was an opportunity for me to work abroad i just fcuked it and went for it, i have lived abroad before and loved it so i knew it was a good step, especially with the way england is at the moment


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol its amazing though, people who i haven't spoke to in years have called me and been like "hey mate, heard your situation.. got your number off your mum, how are you? can me and my gf have a holiday at your place sometime soon?" makes me chuckle and think, oh right thats funny because i haven't seen either of you in 3 years


I'm short on friends (all settled and married). Plus I love travelling. Win win!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> I'm short on friends (all settled and married). Plus I love travelling. Win win!


Let me fcuk your wife and i'll think about it :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Let me fcuk your wife and i'll think about it :lol:


Lol, I don't even have a GF, mate! My FRIENDS are all settled and married, not me.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Lol, I don't even have a GF, mate! My FRIENDS are all settled and married, not me.


Oh i thought you were saying you're short of friends because you're all settled and married lol

Sorry you don't qualify lol. And believe it or not one of my mates said he'll happily let me nail his Mrs if he can have a free holiday here

Thats fcuking awesome as she is hot! Using his bird as currency :lol: But tbh he's a dirty fcuker anyway so would probs get off to seeing his bird get nailed


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> See here's the deal, if im in a situation where i can't get too pissed then i'll be careful with what i drink... eg if im around family or sensible people. But if im out with people who are not ar5ed what happens who also love to drink i often over step the line, at the time i often know what im doing but just can't remember any of it. For me to go out for a proper night out and just have 4 drinks isn't going to happen, i enjoy drinking maybe a little too much i think, if i had the ability to just have a limit and say "right thats it" shandies from now until i leave then i would... and before someone says "just do it" its not that simple for some


Hmmm sounds like something you'll probably figure out over time



ruaidhri said:


> jealous!!
> 
> what do ppl in marketing actually do? do you sell new products to companies?





The Raptor said:


> Can be anything mate, but in a nutshell marketing a products for businesses.. every time you buy a new item of clothing or try a new weight gainer its because you have fallen for a cleverly developed sales pitch that has enticed you in to buying that product. As soon as i knew there was an opportunity for me to work abroad i just fcuked it and went for it, i have lived abroad before and loved it so i knew it was a good step, especially with the way england is at the moment


Lol why does everyone always ask what marketing is lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

whens my invite  i like your pool :wub: il let you fvck me for a free holiday :thumb: :lol:

and bizzle if ruaidhri hadnt have asked i probs would have too :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Well im pretty social, *and without sounding like an arrogant fcuker people seem to enjoy being around me* so im always invited back out after meeting new people... but yes tbh it was a big step mate, having been in my comfort zone for so long made it hard to come out to a new country on my own, but im glad i did as i have a beautiful climate and lifestyle, i can get cheap flights back anytime to see loved ones


Failed


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Failed


Says the guy who i never knew me at all but randomly PM'd me on MT and said.

" Hi  im new here, but seem like a real cool guy... can we be fwends in real life?  "


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Lol why does everyone always ask what marketing is lol


I know lol, the next time someone asks im gonna say that Marketeers build special shoes for horses that have one longer leg :laugh:

Was having a conversation with a girl yesterday who didn't know what the word 'Metric' meant lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> whens my invite  i like your pool :wub: *il let you fvck me for a free holiday* :thumb: :lol:
> 
> and bizzle if ruaidhri hadnt have asked i probs would have too :laugh:


When you're 18 and you've packed a few more lbs on we may have a deal :laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> I know lol, the next time someone asks im gonna say that Marketeers build special shoes for horses that have one longer leg :laugh:
> 
> Was having a conversation with a girl yesterday who didn't know what the word 'Metric' meant lol


what kind of women do you hang out with?

dont answer that lol


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> When you're 18 and you've packed a few more lbs on we may have a deal :laugh:


thats not fair ...i wanna come too as i could do with topping up my tan

although im not so keen about providing sexual favors in exchange .... hold on......i make a mean meat feast pizza


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> what kind of women do you hang out with?
> 
> dont answer that lol


Lol she said "oooo your big, how much do you weigh?"

I replied "15 stone at the min"

She replied "I don't do stones, i only know KG's"

In jest i replied "oooo you're metric"

She replied "i don't know what metric means "

LOL


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> thats not fair ...i wanna come too as i could do with topping up my tan
> 
> although im not so keen about providing sexual favors in exchange .... hold on......i make a mean meat feast pizza


Lol i know your game:










But to be politically correct i may have to let you,

as im afraid of the black card will be whipped out ha


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Lol i know your game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you mean this










once they go black they'll never go back


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Says the guy who i never knew me at all but randomly PM'd me on MT and said.
> 
> " Hi  im new here, but seem like a real cool guy... can we be fwends in real life?  "


dont be kind mate. It was way more gay than that  (serious)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> When you're 18 and you've packed a few more lbs on we may have a deal :laugh:


awwwww give me and extended hols im off to turkey in july so il just come over to your gaff for 2 weeks after my 2 weeks and celebrate my 18th in style  :lol: lmao cheeky get! il get there my friend just you wait!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Lol she said "oooo your big, how much do you weigh?"
> 
> I replied "15 stone at the min"
> 
> ...


missed this lol

she sounds a bit thick to be honest

if shes a friend now ignore the post above


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

So judging by the lack of updating posts in your journal, one can assume you've been on a daily bender full of vodka, pizza and sex.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> So judging by the lack of updating posts in your journal, one can assume you've been on a daily bender full of vodka, pizza and sex.


Lol only at the weekend... although overall this week has been a sh!t week for training / diet and i didn't even get in to ketosis properly, i was not eating carbs but i was eating the wrong things... eg picking up a tray of mixed kebab meats (no bread) with cheese and garlic sauce / chillie sauce instead of chicken and nuts or whatever. I have been to the gym twice (should of been at least 3) and should of done AM cardio too.. and since my gym only opened properly on monday this was the 1st time in like 8 weeks lol.. on a good note, i have made changes since the 1st of Jan... need to be super strict with diet this week as it didn't work being lazy with the diet this week. Have had a 2 day carb up as i have just had a maccies as im very hungover, i've got a few issues at the moment alcohol being one of them, drank 100 quids worth of alcohol when out last night so as you can imagine i don't feel too well today :/


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i hear you on the MC'ds i had it as a train snack on the way home from work 

p.s the new potato wedges they have are real nice


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Why the carb up when by your own admission your diet and training have been ****? :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Why the carb up when by your own admission your diet and training have been ****? :lol:


Because im a jerk lol... the week wasn't a write of by any means, just wasn't as good as the week before. I need to get my drinking under control, its pissing me off... its not that i drink all the time its just that when i do i lose all control, got in at 8am this morning and woke up on my sofa dying.. you're right, its not good for my training


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> i hear you on the MC'ds i had it as a train snack on the way home from work
> 
> p.s the new potato wedges they have are real nice


Unlike you lol, but since your bulking it won't harm one bit in moderation imo


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

You should just do low carbs all week. Doesn't seem worth doing keto if you're going to knock yourself out of it every weekend. Doesn't it take a couple of days to hit ketosis after eating plenty of carbs?

I haven't trained for about 5 days. Been covered in rashes on my arms, legs and shoulders. One of two causes I think after changing my diet trying to figure out what it is. Now have a milk allergy (not lactose since my whey has lactose) or prickly heat rash. Prickly heat isn't likely though, it hasn't been sweaty hot here, hardly seen the sun for about two weeks, just been wet. If it is a milk allergy I'm gutted. I like milk puddings and pancakes.

On the plus side my box of goodies arrived earlier for my blast. Deca + Sust.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> You should just do low carbs all week. Doesn't seem worth doing keto if you're going to knock yourself out of it every weekend. Doesn't it take a couple of days to hit ketosis after eating plenty of carbs?
> 
> I haven't trained for about 5 days. Been covered in rashes on my arms, legs and shoulders. One of two causes I think after changing my diet trying to figure out what it is. Now have a milk allergy (not lactose since my whey has lactose) or prickly heat rash. Prickly heat isn't likely though, it hasn't been sweaty hot here, hardly seen the sun for about two weeks, just been wet. If it is a milk allergy I'm gutted. I like milk puddings and pancakes.
> 
> On the plus side my box of goodies arrived earlier for my blast. Deca + Sust.


Yeah it can take a few days to get back in to ketosis but this can be speeded up, i'll take 1g of Metformin today which pushes blood glucose in to muscles and which helps towards ketosis and over time helps increase fat loss, 1ts my 1st time trying Meto.... i was recommended to use Slin for this purpose but i decided against it in the end as i have this meto on hand... Also low carbs is difficult for me as if i have any i crave more, ketosis and being strict mon - fri less strict at the weekend is my best option for what im looking to do right now, anyway im just off for some cardio.. then for my lunch which today will be, a chicken ceaser salad with extra chicken, some nuts, an americano coffee and a diet coke


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

bit of a bad week then mate? happens to us all, chin up! still going strong !


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> bit of a bad week then mate? happens to us all, chin up! still going strong !


Yeah well i wouldn't say bad as i spent mon - fri being good lol... although not as good as possible, im gonna eat very little today to help push me in to ketosis... just having a black coffee before my cardio


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Whats your cardio like with this type of diet?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Syko said:


> Whats your cardio like with this type of diet?


Well its supposed to be fasted 1st thing cardio... and it will be fasted still as i have not eaten yet 

Its not too hardcore, just a brisk walk at a good pace for about 40 mins before food.. may add some HIIT in at a later stage


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

whens the pics up mate. Your suffering with no carbs, and im getting 250g a day in


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> whens the pics up mate. Your suffering with no carbs, and im getting 250g a day in


There are no pics worth putting up yet, my gym only opened last monday so started back in the gym last week after 8 weeks off, will be at least 4 weeks from now until i hit good condition... and lol im not suffering from no carbs right now but ask me again on thursday.... last week was not as strict as it could of been but as there were lots of processed meats involved, but at least i know now that they are not a good idea, call it a test to see if i could get away with eating that stuff, they must contain more hidden carbs than i 1st thought so will keep my meats mostly clean from now on, same as week 1

Right i need to get my ass out for my fasted cardio, im fcuking starving and have been awake for about 5 hours lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> There are no pics worth putting up yet, my gym only opened last monday so started back in the gym last week after 8 weeks off, will be at least 4 weeks from now until i hit good condition... and lol im not suffering from no carbs right now but ask me again on thursday.... last week was not as strict as it could of been but as there were lots of processed meats involved, but at least i know now that they are not a good idea, call it a test to see if i could get away with eating that stuff, they must contain more hidden carbs than i 1st thought so will keep my meats mostly clean from now on, same as week 1
> 
> Right i need to get my ass out for my fasted cardio, im fcuking starving and have been awake for about *5 hours lol*


Still no progress!! Were you quite out of shape then? Suppose you went right off training whilst setting things up.

5 hours. that is slack. even at the weekend after being out untill 2.30am i still get up to get my meals in.

MAN UP!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Still no progress!! Were you quite out of shape then? Suppose you went right off training whilst setting things up.
> 
> 5 hours. that is slack. even at the weekend after being out untill 2.30am i still get up to get my meals in.
> 
> MAN UP!


Yeah i can notice progress but it takes longer than 2 weeks to do anything spectacular, and lol check you out on you're high horse and man up? Man up about what exactly? [insert mask quote here] and yeah i was out of shape compared to normal but so would you be if you ate junk for 8 weeks and didn't train, not badly out of shape, just carrying a little excess water and fat.. im lucky that i don't lose size easily... on a good note even in these couple of weeks i have progressed quite a bit.. back in the tight t shirt brigade when out again 

But a good 4 weeks away from a good condition


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah i can notice progress but it takes longer than 2 weeks to do anything spectacular, and lol check you out on you're high horse and man up? Man up about what exactly? [insert mask quote here] and yeah i was out of shape compared to normal but so would you be if you ate junk for 8 weeks and didn't train, not badly out of shape, just carrying a little excess water and fat.. im lucky that i don't lose size easily... on a good note even in these couple of weeks i have progressed quite a bit.. back in the tight t shirt brigade when out again
> 
> But a good 4 weeks away from a good condition


And then it will be tight vest brigade!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Are you on cycle Raptor ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And then it will be tight vest brigade!!


Lol don't really wear vests except for thew gym, although going to one of them student tours again this year (blagged my way on it again) so there will be some ridiculous outfits worn on that


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

CJones said:


> Are you on cycle Raptor ?


Yes mate started on 1st.. sure drinking each weekend isn't ideal, but neither is staying in


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Yes mate started on 1st.. *sure drinking each weekend isn't ideal, but neither is staying in *


lmfao best thing ive heard in ages  as soon as im gold thats my sig! haha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> lmfao best thing ive heard in ages  as soon as im gold thats my sig! haha


Haha true though.. getting yourself in to good shape and staying in every night would be comparable to becoming a millionaire and then moving to a desert island... it would make no sense


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Haha true though.. getting yourself in to good shape and staying in every night would be comparable to becoming a millionaire and then moving to a desert island... it would make no sense


typical raptor analogy lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

whats happening bud ? how goes all so far this week?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hahaha raptor u remind me of me, strict all week and ruined on the weekend. That's why I have knocked the beer on the head now for a bit. See how I get on!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> whats happening bud ? how goes all so far this week?


Yeah been good this week, stuck to keto foods, going gym etc... i have not given it 100% dedication but not slipped



fatmanstan! said:


> Hahaha raptor u remind me of me, strict all week and ruined on the weekend. That's why I have knocked the beer on the head now for a bit. See how I get on!


Yeah i often used to not drink at all when being strict, but now im in a new area i kind of need to go out and socialise for a bit.. if i don't i'll not integrate properly

Thats my excuse anyway


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah been good this week, stuck to keto foods, going gym etc... i have not given it 100% dedication but not slipped
> 
> Yeah i often used to not drink at all when being strict, but now im in a new area i kind of need to go out and socialise for a bit.. if i don't i'll not integrate properly
> 
> Thats my excuse anyway


Raptor- full of spunk and excuses lol top man


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> I do live life on my own terms mate, and i can sincerely say that alcohol / drugs are the main things that drag me down and cause issues... saturday i was buzzing, over the moon with happiness about life and sunday morning just full of uncertainly and down.. this has been going on for years now, im starting to think i'd be better off not drinking but i really enjoy it, and the fact is that its normally a laugh but i just hate the fact that anything can happen.. if there was a way you could limit yourself to a certain amount of drinks then it would be awesome, for me all logic is out the window after about 5-6 drinks


Thats exactly how i am mate,i can never feel myself going over the line but when i do there is no turning back and i always spend the next day thinking what the fcuk had i done.

But until recently when i've now settled down and got a little baby girl it actually feels ace not getting lashed out of my head anymore,when single it was the only thing to do really that is any good.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Yes mate started on 1st.. sure drinking each weekend isn't ideal, but neither is staying in


Post of the year! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats good then! and you mean your not eating junk just sometimes missed a meal or that ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

:2guns: :2guns: :2guns: :2guns:

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooooooooooow !


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DNC said:


> Thats exactly how i am mate,i can never feel myself going over the line but when i do there is no turning back and i always spend the next day thinking what the fcuk had i done.
> 
> But until recently when i've now settled down and got a little baby girl it actually feels ace not getting lashed out of my head anymore,when single it was the only thing to do really that is any good.


Yeah it pisses me off mate, but hey no.. all fun and games (most the time)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> thats good then! and you mean your not eating junk just sometimes missed a meal or that ?


Missed some cardio, but on a whole eaten well... and yeah missed meals but then again im cutting so no biggie


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Also fell behind loads with jabs, had to do 3 shots in one last night so can feel big lethargy today :/


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

wow....looking good....i would be happy with that....!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

banjodeano said:


> wow....looking good....i would be happy with that....!!


Thanks mate... Im not as lean as in the pics at the min.. especially the 14 stone one, had a bit of time off over xmas / new year where i was out drinking and stuff so will take me a few more weeks to tone up, i'll be getting leaner for this summer though for sure 

Last year was Lloret De Mar Sports Tour... this year is Salou Fest (tour) 














































Thats a taster of what we get up to, and no im not a student but i still get on the student tours as i know the organisers 

SALOU FEST 2011!!! 80 DAYS TO GET RIPPED, BRING IT ON!!! :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

And to add to that, i'd love to get to 10% bf within 80 days... im sure thats possible? Never really bothered cutting that hard before


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

push for it and you will achieve greatness!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> push for it and you will achieve greatness!


Yeah i'll be able to get top a pretty low bf% if i am strict for 80 days... im happy with my current mass anyway once the bf gets low.. plus im on cycle so its very likely that i'll grow in to this cut even on a calorie deficit 

Mate the last tour was EPIC i didn't sleep alone the whole 4 nights, seriously easy to get laid!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

well then your laughing my friend :thumb: lol,

damn! that sounds awesome, i may take a weekend trip to spain soon :whistling: :lol: jks! lol


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

and me too............


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> well then your laughing my friend :thumb: lol,
> 
> damn! that sounds awesome, i may take a weekend trip to spain soon :whistling: :lol: jks! lol





banjodeano said:


> and me too............


Sorry i was under the assumption that you both did not have a pair of tits :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ive got a rubber pair  haha jokes jokes, taking it easy this weekend ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> ive got a rubber pair  haha jokes jokes, taking it easy this weekend ?


Yes mate looks like im being good this weekend, only 79 days till Salou Fest... thats 11 weeks and 2 days... i'll be on cycle till then, dayum! i could be looking pretty damn good by that point


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so time to step things up a gear!!! 11 weeks until Salou Fest and i want to be shredded for that!

Right i have been researching the manipulation of blood glucose for cutting and have Metformin and a blood glucose testing kit to use for checking my levels and to see how im going on, it works well, i wanted to see how well Metformin would work pushing my blood glucose back down after a big carb up, i used loads of sugars / carbs eg: chocolate, pizza, crisps, pastry etc to get my BG up to a really high level and then i took 1500mg Metformin before sleep... i was at 11.5 BG (blood glucose) and i tested in the morning at 5.6... i have had no carbs today and just tested at 5.2.. i have used no Metformin today but i will have some before sleep, a smaller dose though as i have not eaten carbs today

Not drank this weekend, and stepping up a gear :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

what does the manipulation of blood glucose do ?

good on the not drank mate!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> what does the manipulation of blood glucose do ?
> 
> good on the not drank mate!


In a nutshell, if you're blood glucose is very low your body will have to burn fat as fuel... when you eat any carbohydrates, be it bread, oats, rice, fruit... its converted in to glucose for energy, on a low carbohydrate diet the lack of carbohydrates in the 1st place means your body has to start to burn fat to fuel the day, this is the main idea of the keto diet... and when your body is in ketosis you will excrete ketones and you can piss on ketostix which will tell you how far you are in to ketosis (if at all) even though its low carbs, you have to be careful as too much protein on the keto diet may result in the protein being converted in to glucose through gluconeogenesis

Testing your blood glucose is just another good way of seeing whats going on, at the min im low blood glucose but not yet in proper ketosis


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

there was enough girls in that 1 pic to take of my cardio needs for month


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

d4ead said:


> there was enough girls in that 1 pic to take of my cardio needs for month


Mate they were all smashed off pills 24/7 too... i literally didn't sleep alone for the whole time, some funny funny stories lol... and mate that was just one coach of about 50 coaches that ended up at our destination... there were literally 1000's of drunk students everywhere! Was awesome, this years tour is gonna be a gooden.... oooooh yes


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm in on this journal for the tour updates alone!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> I'm in on this journal for the tour updates alone!


The funniest story i can remember was how i got smashed with my mate and some girls from a sports team, don't even remember leaving the hotel.. i left my mate in the club and i went back to the hotel with these girls and ended up nailing one.... we woke up in bed wrapped round each other... one of the girls turns the light on and goes "right time for breakfast everyone" i was monging out as they all got ready, by the time i got up i was like huh, sh!t which one was i even in bed with o was in a room with 6 girls and had no idea which one i slept with? So i asked my mate when i got back to my hotel room which i was being friendly with out of that group before i left, he told me "erm i think the little brunette"... so then whenever i seen them i was ignoring the one i did shag, but was being nice to her mate :lol:

She must of thought i was a right tw.at lol! Not my fault tho


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

God I wish I was young again. :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Mate they were all smashed off pills 24/7 too... i literally didn't sleep alone for the whole time, some funny funny stories lol... and mate that was just one coach of about 50 coaches that ended up at our destination... there were literally 1000's of drunk students everywhere! Was awesome, this years tour is gonna be a gooden.... oooooh yes


invite please


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

d4ead said:


> invite please


Lol i would mate, but here's the thing... even me and my mate are not 'supposed' to be on it.. basically you're supposed to be on the sports team for a university hence being called the sports tour, and you're supposed to compete at this sport in the day time.. funny thing is tho ha, i have never even been to uni, and my mates who im going with are like 27! Haha we are simply going for the pussy, we know the organisers so they can 'get us on' the tour if you know what i mean...

But lol i was supposed to be on Manchester Metropolitan Football Team.... when we came to compete in the morning me and my mate were just like fcuk that haha and stayed in bed and then went for a full english :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

d4ead said:


> invite please


p.s if you weren't 40 there would be a possibility i could of got you on :lol:


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> p.s if you weren't 40 there would be a possibility i could of got you on :lol:


OOOWWWWWWWCH :lol: :lol:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Subbed to this even if just for pics from salou fest! God dam i wish i was going!

And remember pics or you didnt do em!! :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> Subbed to this even if just for pics from salou fest! God dam i wish i was going!
> 
> And remember pics or you didnt do em!! :lol:


Yeah will be epic mate, i'll be sure to get lots of piccies


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

I went to a similar thing.....Calea Fest.

Was like £90 all you can drink in all the clubs for a week.....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Rekless said:


> I went to a similar thing.....Calea Fest.
> 
> Was like £90 all you can drink in all the clubs for a week.....


Thats pretty sweet, i had a right buzz last time.. some of the funny sh!t that happened was priceless


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao at that story! **** it this is my lads holiday next year :thumb: :lol: koko! but def keep us posted on this  **** the training info!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyway do you train?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

d4ead said:


> Anyway do you train?


Im starting the gym in about June time...

Lol jokes, when i wake up before breakfast i'll be doing 40 mins fasted cardio, and then in the eve weights... tomorrow got Biceps / Back

One of my fave days :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Sweet.

I'm considering either not going today or just doing arms.

Should be leg day but knees still agony.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

What the hell were you people doing chatting at 4.30 in the morning on a school day?? :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

d4ead said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I'm considering either not going today or just doing arms.
> 
> Should be leg day but knees still agony.


I'll be doing some doing some deads too, but gonna be careful as i felt a weird feeling in my abs when doing back last week, don't want a hernia lol



Little Ron said:


> What the hell were you people doing chatting at 4.30 in the morning on a school day?? :lol:


Lol mate i often stay up late, getting work finished but then have a nice sleep in... lol still not done my fasted cardio haha... but then again i was up late and have not eaten yet... this early in to cutting i often try and eat very little if i can as i don't tend to lose much mass anyway, so it speeds things up a bit.

Ok so just tested 5.2 on the blood glucose meter, off for 40 mins slow cardio... hoping to get below 5.0


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

hows it going mate? had a mad one myself on saturday, just about recoverd today! you kept them down to a minimum? how ya finding keto?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> hows it going mate? had a mad one myself on saturday, just about recoverd today! you kept them down to a minimum? how ya finding keto?


Hey.. just got in, and mate its been a pretty craaaaaaazy night tonight but its ok, still kinda out but back out O.O ... again if you know what i mean, if i end up coming in the morning then i was up to the wrong kinda, erm time lol.. anyway, not gonna spam my own journal... if i get home tonight, then i have done ok and deserve a high 5.. if not then who knows


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok update im in ketosis in purple, at like Moderate? But i been drinking lots and lots of vodka.. but before tonight not in ketosis, so lots of alcohol put me in ketosis? **** knows, we'll see in a bit


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

*LEANER... FASTER... STRONGER... DRUNKER!! Raptors Tactical Attack On 2011 *


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

thats sites all out of meta got it on back order for me shesh typicle


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor.....are you alive???

Gauranteed i get a facebook message saying "hheeeeelllppppp!!" at about 5.30pm lol


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

preferred your last avi phmg you looked less gay in that one


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

d4ead said:


> thats sites all out of meta got it on back order for me shesh typicle


Sure it will have some soon, good price that... i got 1000 tabs for less than 40 quid



d4ead said:


> preferred your last avi phmg you looked less gay in that one


He wants to look gay lol



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Raptor.....are you alive???
> 
> Gauranteed i get a facebook message saying "hheeeeelllppppp!!" at about 5.30pm lol


Yes im ok lol but heeeeeeeeeeelp, man i was talked in to getting drunk.. but my fault nevertheless

*Serious Hangover*


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Whats baffled me is that i got wasted last night on vod and diet coke... and now i have entered ketosis

When yesterday eve before i went out i wasn't


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Raptor said:


> He wants to look gay lol


thats ok then


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

d4ead said:


> thats ok then


It called metrosexual......metrophobe!!

Raptor, i want a full rundown of the nights events (i have to live my own fun through raptor as my life is very repetitive and boring at the mo  )

Oh and D4ead, you look like a smirf so STFU! :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

if it makes you feel better you look like a very well built and sexy gay.......


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

d4ead said:


> if it makes you feel better you look like a very well built and sexy gay.......


Thats his Facebook profile picture haah


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's a funny one.. blood glucose is bang on 6.0 but im deep in to ketosis... dark purple :confused1:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

First thought that popped into my head was Herman Munster.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> First thought that popped into my head was Herman Munster.


Ha notice he has his mong mouth on it too LOL :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

chrisd123 said:


> raptor how are you getting on with the metformin? any good?


Its too early to tell properly yet but even in these early stages i reckon its good, will keep you all posted :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Here's a funny one.. blood glucose is bang on 6.0 but im deep in to ketosis... dark purple :confused1:


Just mean lots of unused ketones being got shot of, Doesnt mean your producing any. Id go by BG mweter and leave the piss-stix alone.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Just mean lots of unused ketones being got shot of, Doesnt mean your producing any. Id go by BG mweter and leave the piss-stix alone.


But blood glucose needs to be 5.6 or below to be in ketosis? I was at 5.2 before i went out on tuesday night and no ketones on the stix... then at 5am when i come back (lots of alcohol but no carbs) i was 6.0 so higher BG but deep in to ketosis, despite eating a mixed kebab (no bread) and im sure donner and chicken donner and shish, will have some hidden carbs in?

Confusing lol... will go and buy some testing strips for my glucose machine shortly, i have run out


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Could you not have been producing ketones while out, flooding your body with them, then when the vodka and latent carbs from the kebab kick in that raises BG. Ketones remain unused and are expelled. Hence BG reading and + ketosticks?

Or have i misunderstood the process


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Could you not have been producing ketones while out, flooding your body with them, then when the vodka and latent carbs from the kebab kick in that raises BG. Ketones remain unused and are expelled. Hence BG reading and + ketosticks?
> 
> Or have i misunderstood the process


Well yeah i expected there to be some kind of a raised BG from the alcohol and kebab meat, but you'd also think that anything like that would pull me further away from ketosis as the ketones are only being produced if the body is in a fat burning environment, and from studies that i have read... even though alcohol as such is not a carbohydrate it will slow the fat burning process down dramatically, so im just a little confused to how it actually pushed me in to ketosis lol.

Maybe we should all drink a bottle of vodka early im the week to help get us in ketosis :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Maybe we should all drink a bottle of vodka early im the week to help get us in ketosis :laugh:


I think you might be onto something there! im off to the off license.

Do you get what i mean though?

You were in keto before you went out. loads of ketones flying around your system.

you drink and eat. Stop producing ketones and raise BG

Ketones are at a high reading when waking due to being processed out of your blood and into urine all night.

Your not in Keto, you are registering old, unused ketones.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> I think you might be onto something there! im off to the off license.
> 
> Do you get what i mean though?
> 
> ...


Yeah i see what you mean but this is all before sleep, i tested and it was no signs... drank etc and was in ketosis... haha this has probably given me a subliminal excuse to say yes more often to that 'midweek drink'


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Hold on...
> 
> When did you take the 'The' out of your username. I don't like change


I don't know you mean? Its always been Raptor.... or am i missing something here :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Yeah i see what you mean but this is all before sleep, i tested and it was no signs... drank etc and was in ketosis... haha this has probably given me a subliminal excuse to say yes more often to that 'midweek drink'


aaarrrrrr,

Vodka it is then. No other reason. i recon you should patent that before someone else does.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> aaarrrrrr,
> 
> Vodka it is then. No other reason. i recon you should patent that before someone else does.


Lol for sure, but tbh it still fcuked up my training for a few days so not a good thing... although since im cutting once in

a blue moon its no big deal, but i'll still keep it to one day at the weekends for the majority of the time


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Smart drink to get p1ssed on actually. 64 cals in 1 fl oz, all of those calories come from the alcohol itself I guess. Has no carbs, protein or fat.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Smart drink to get p1ssed on actually. 64 cals in 1 fl oz, all of those calories come from the alcohol itself I guess. Has no carbs, protein or fat.


Yeah its the cleanest spirit and one of my faves anyway tbh win win


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lol for sure, but tbh it still fcuked up my training for a few days so not a good thing... although since im cutting once in
> 
> a blue moon its no big deal, but i'll still keep it to one day at the weekends for the majority of the time


Im cutting to and out next week for a big industry ****up. Guess its Vodka and diet coke for me too!

Pass me the goose!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Im cutting to and out next week for a big industry ****up. Guess its Vodka and diet coke for me too!
> 
> Pass me the goose!!


Whats handy for me though is that i don't really like normal sugary coke and JD is too sickly after a few, so i actually like the healthiest option..

Well i guess no alcohol is the healthiest option but i train to improve life, not live to train


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Its a good ethos to have.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Lol The you make me laugh


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I train to get laid and then count getting laid as cardiovascular training. It's the wonderful life.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm tempted to go to the mall and try to find some vodka. Feel like having a drink tonight. It's either stay in fcking around with 3ds max trying to learn it, watching torrents, training and eating, or train now, go out have a few drinks and have women touch my arms and call me 'gwapo' (fck knows why, I'm no pretty boy)

I know what I want to do, but third weeks jab of blast in a minute, don't really want to set myself back even a couple of days. The good gains should be very soon.

We all know what *The* Raptor would do.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Im almost 1000000% sure it used to be '*the* raptor' :lol:


You been sniffing those Jolly Green Crystals mate? :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

d4ead said:


> I train to get laid and then count getting laid as cardiovascular training. It's the wonderful life.


Lol thats a pretty good way of doing it, im thinking of getting a full time gf for every day sex but cba with commitment :/


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> I'm tempted to go to the mall and try to find some vodka. Feel like having a drink tonight. It's either stay in fcking around with 3ds max trying to learn it, watching torrents, training and eating, or train now, go out have a few drinks and have women touch my arms and call me 'gwapo' (fck knows why, I'm no pretty boy)
> 
> I know what I want to do, but third weeks jab of blast in a minute, don't really want to set myself back even a couple of days. The good gains should be very soon.
> 
> We all know what *The* Raptor would do.


Mate get yourself out... i am why tonight im off to BENIDORM 

Its only a 30 min drive and me and a mate have booked a hotel, oooooohhhhh yeeeeeaaaaaahhhhh :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so its been 4 weeks now since i started my cut... starting to progress well now, feeling like my muscles are full and the fat is starting to peel off... its not been as fast as i'd of hoped.... i had a 3 day carb up this weekend, i normally do a 2 day one every 4 weeks when doing keto but after last night i needed to chill out and eat carbs, lets just say that Benidorm was pretty damn crazy!!

Gonna knock it up a gear now, still got 10 weeks to my holiday in Salou but the sooner i get peeled the better

Had a good chest session on Friday and feel like my chest is taking shape, i'll be doing cardio 1st thing tomorrow

40 mins of slow steady after a black coffee with a sweetener


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao at your antics! Your like the male paris hilton haha

Where did yous go in benidorm and what hotel yous crash in  ?, lucky bastards! Lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Lmao at your antics! Your like the male paris hilton haha
> 
> Where did yous go in benidorm and what hotel yous crash in  ?, lucky bastards! Lol


Stayed in the Luxmar... got a sweet deal, a place what can sleep 4 for €22.50!

Its some girls birthday i know so will probably be going down again this weekend 



Sy. said:


> Argh your messing with my head lol! *everyone must be in on it*
> 
> but in answer to your question.. yes a little too much :lol:


Lol hence the thread title Raptors Tactical Attack...

Haha you're funny man


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Stayed in the Luxmar... got a sweet deal, a place what can sleep 4 for €22.50!
> 
> Its some girls birthday i know so will probably be going down again this weekend


nice one! my hotel was good i went to before, the rosaire, also been in the ambasador, both cracking hotels 

what clubs were you in ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one! my hotel was good i went to before, the rosaire, also been in the ambasador, both cracking hotels
> 
> what clubs were you in ?


Mate we were in all of them, tbh the only name i can remember was Hippodrome but then again i was majorly under the influence lol

And RE training, this week has been a bad start! Not trained Monday or tonight, got a few things on my mind, although thats no excuse


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Hi.


Helo.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Helo.


Y'alright?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah not too bad mate, just in an internet cafe at the min as my mac charger has decided to break


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hippodrome was class, loud as fvck lol the one with the rodeo bull was good along with another i cant quite remember, and jokers is ace also!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Raptor said:


> Yeah not too bad mate, just in an internet cafe at the min as my mac charger has decided to break


use tapatalk on your phone mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Thought you were loaded, why you staying in a hotel that sleeps 4 for 25Euros :lol:

Training going OK?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Thought you were loaded, why you staying in a hotel that sleeps 4 for 25Euros :lol:
> 
> Training going OK?


I've never once said i was loaded.. and i only end up back at the hotels at like 5am minimum anyway, and by that time i could sleep in a skip!

Anyway RE training, it has been sh!t.. i said i'd be honest and i will be, last week i only went to the gym once.. and that was shoulders and

triceps which i actually missed out the prior week, my diet has been low carbs but mainly sh!t like mixed kebab meat with cheese and garlic sauce.

Need to pull my finger out, i have even missed my last 4 jabs of gear.... just had a pizza and a load of junk food, normally i keep that strictly

too the weekends but i was out in Benidorm again and had a mad one, only stopped at sunday night and woke up on a beach, not funny lol.

Anyway im in the gym tomorrow and gonna smash it! Good news though, even though it has all been 1/2 assed and i have been getting wasted

at the weekends i have made progress, im only 5 weeks and will make use of the remaining time on cycle


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> just spent 3 hour reading this journal from page 1 to 25, interesting so ganna subscribe now.


And cheers mate, will be a lot more happening.. been a bit of a slow start....

Not long moved areas so having to make extra social effort, so been out more than i should


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

You're almost as bad as I was when I first came to the Philippines. Sex beer and food. I shrunk and grew a beer belly.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> You're almost as bad as I was when I first came to the Philippines. Sex beer and food. I shrunk and grew a beer belly.


Lol i wont let that happen!


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Did you manage to get back to the gym today (I mean Monday).

Have you set yourself a goal?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

phosphor said:


> Did you manage to get back to the gym today (I mean Monday).
> 
> Have you set yourself a goal?


Hey mate no been feeling sorry for myself today (hungover) but im 100% gonna complete my routine this week!

And have a holiday in about 9 weeks, wanna be sub 10% for that if not before.. but need to pull my finger out for sure


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Get it together!

Jokes mate, if you can do well on the lifestyle you have then why not  maybe strict up a lil tho! think if you get smaller and smaller cause you aint too strict! Lol


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Raptor said:


> but im 100% gonna complete my routine this week!


I get like that sometimes. Deadlifts today!...nah, fck it, tomorrow..Deadlifts today!!....nah, fck it, tomorrow....Deadlifts today!!!....nah, fck it....


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

LMAO Raptor I knew you would veer off the rails on this cycle. Not knocking you at all for it either bud, I would be exactly the same in your shoes given the social activities on offer out there, trust me. Not sure I would be waking up on the beach in the early hours wondering what the fukc happened the night before though; you should be more careful mate; could easily be waking up with a sore 4rse one of theses days 

Keep up the good work anyway bro :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SON OF FRANK said:


> LMAO Raptor I knew you would veer off the rails on this cycle. Not knocking you at all for it either bud, I would be exactly the same in your shoes given the social activities on offer out there, trust me. Not sure I would be waking up on the beach in the early hours wondering what the fukc happened the night before though; you should be more careful mate; *could easily be waking up with a sore 4rse one of theses days*
> 
> Keep up the good work anyway bro :lol:


cue raptor waking up in bit with a bloody condom hanging out his **** and what he "thinks" is a "woman" ...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Get it together!
> 
> Jokes mate, if you can do well on the lifestyle you have then why not  maybe strict up a lil tho! think if you get smaller and smaller cause you aint too strict! Lol


Lol here's the thing mate, i could eat one burger a day and hold 100kg which is a blessing in some ways as i know some who need to eat 6000 cals to get close to 100kg... only issue is have is that i gain fat if i eat crap.... my diet hasn't been terrible through thew week, but this week has been a bad start... just need to get shredded tbh, so gonna have to be strict to get there


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> I get like that sometimes. Deadlifts today!...nah, fck it, tomorrow..Deadlifts today!!....nah, fck it, tomorrow....Deadlifts today!!!....nah, fck it....


Sounds like me to a T lol

I never used to be this relaxed about training but in a hot country its difficult to focus some times


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SON OF FRANK said:


> LMAO Raptor I knew you would veer off the rails on this cycle. Not knocking you at all for it either bud, I would be exactly the same in your shoes given the social activities on offer out there, trust me. Not sure I would be waking up on the beach in the early hours wondering what the fukc happened the night before though; you should be more careful mate; could easily be waking up with a sore 4rse one of theses days
> 
> Keep up the good work anyway bro :lol:


Lol mate i woke up on the afternoon on the beach! :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so the last cycle i done my head wasn't on it properly... i missed gym sessions, fell behind on jabs and just came off....

Not this time! Im 2 weeks behind with jabs, not gonna fall behind... just jabbed the 2 grams in two syringes lol, fcuk it!

I have been struggling with a few things recently, one of them was moving areas, other things too.... but im over it!

Time to make some progress peeps, sorry for the slow start.... you'll be seeing some good progress now i have cleared

my head and am ready to make some serious gains! Smashing biceps and back tomorrow, but 1st i need some sleep.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Ok so the last cycle i done my head wasn't on it properly... i missed gym sessions, fell behind on jabs and just came off....
> 
> Not this time! Im 2 weeks behind with jabs, not gonna fall behind... just jabbed the 2 grams in two syringes lol, fcuk it!
> 
> ...


C'mon lad. Keep on the wagon.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yess lad, keep it up! thats the spirit, im gunna try and stop the paryting as much as possible for my next cycle, about 2 weeks away


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a similar willpower to you Rap, love it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> C'mon lad. Keep on the wagon.


Wagon, re-boarded



scouse_jay said:


> yess lad, keep it up! thats the spirit, im gunna try and stop the paryting as much as possible for my next cycle, about 2 weeks away


Well done for waiting the time like advised lol... you were desperate to get back on ha



Little Ron said:


> I have a similar willpower to you Rap, love it.


Lol its a fcuker aint it, thing is i progress easily when i try... been struggling with motivation recently


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey good luck man!

Can I ask you guys what the big deal about the peanut butter in the shakes?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> Hey good luck man!
> 
> Can I ask you guys what the big deal about the peanut butter in the shakes?


Healthy fats.

A good meal has protein, carbs and healthy fats.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> Hey good luck man!
> 
> Can I ask you guys what the big deal about the peanut butter in the shakes?


Personally i'd not put it in the shake... its near impossible to mix but i just have a tablespoon of whole earth peanut butter

Straight from the jar, and with me being on a low carb diet its important to have good fats


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good to hear your back on track mate! Better stay at it now  lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Good to hear your back on track mate! Better stay at it now  lol


For sure mate, not messing about any longer... no crazy parties this weekend



ruaidhri said:


> got to say raptor 10%bf in the time you you got to do it seems very ambitious considering how much you've been binging/drinking etc so far (i'm sure you know this,not meaning to sound patronising!). but you can still achieve it if you get your act together. i myself am starting a 10 week cut next week in which I will attempt to get down from 15% to 10%, not sure if i will quite get to 10% but i'll give it my fvckin best shot, cardio every day (or at least 6 days a week), strict cal count every day, and probs only 2-3 nights out over the entire 10 weeks (sounds really sh1te but it will actualy be handy cos i have lots of uni work and important exams coming up).
> 
> good luck :thumb: . get some pics up! (not of your schlong)


And yes mate it was ambitions but i'd of shaved off a few % by now if i'd not messed about, still tho i'll do my best


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> random question but have you been to thailand done the whole travelling, full moon party, ladyboy experience lol? i can't decide if i want to go on a typical lads hol again (been on 2, both been awesome) or do the travelling thing. i just don't know what to expect with thailand and similar places, not sure if i'd like it.
> 
> the things that put me off are: sleeping in ****ty hostels with bugs around you in your sleep and no shower (that's what i'm guessing it's anyway), FOOD (i am pretty fussy and haven't liked any thai food i've tried, i'd imagine it's mostly local cuisine there), and the fact the country's full of dodgy fvckers (not racist, just what i've heard)
> 
> ...


I've not been to thailand mate but i know many who think its epic... it looks amazing mate


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

I think everyones being a bit nice in here. I've loosely followed this journal from day one and it's been slot of antics and not alot of dedication!

We are all behind you raptor, we want you to achieve you're goals but it's you that has to put the graft in.

Show us what the raptor is capable of !


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

tuktuk said:


> I think everyones being a bit nice in here. I've loosely followed this journal from day one and it's been slot of antics and not alot of dedication!
> 
> We are all behind you raptor, we want you to achieve you're goals but it's you that has to put the graft in.
> 
> Show us what the raptor is capable of !


Lol like i said it has been a bit of a bad start, but i have been in a new area and had to be social for a bit to meet everyone... i think now i know everyone im just gonna get a gf and let the partying take a back seat for a bit! Its not been a complete crap start, just not as good as it could of been tbh.. although things are going up a notch


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Good to hear mate


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

GET ER DONE YOU SLAAAAG!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> random question but have you been to thailand done the whole travelling, full moon party, ladyboy experience lol? i can't decide if i want to go on a typical lads hol again (been on 2, both been awesome) or do the travelling thing. i just don't know what to expect with thailand and similar places, not sure if i'd like it.
> 
> the things that put me off are: sleeping in ****ty hostels with bugs around you in your sleep and no shower (that's what i'm guessing it's anyway), FOOD (i am pretty fussy and haven't liked any thai food i've tried, i'd imagine it's mostly local cuisine there), and the fact the country's full of dodgy fvckers (not racist, just what i've heard)
> 
> ...


so you wana fvck a ladyboy ? ... i knew there was something odd about you mate x


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Just checking in... still waiting for meta no sign yet. Will update when it arrives.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

d4ead said:


> Just checking in... still waiting for meta no sign yet. Will update when it arrives.


When did you order it? I have not been taking my Metformin as everything has been sh!t but im back on the wagon now

Will start using again now, not even been using the HGH i have too, but will resume


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> When did you order it? I have not been taking my Metformin as everything has been sh!t but im back on the wagon now
> 
> Will start using again now, not even been using the HGH i have too, but will resume


Friday today raptor, pint? One won't hurt right?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Friday today raptor, pint? One won't hurt right?


Im gonna wait until sunday, but im meeting a lady friend for a pizza and a couple of drinks.....

I know that in this situation a few drinks won't end up with me waking up in a bath tub in a random house party in Basingstoke


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

meta still not here grrrr

updates will wait


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> :lol:
> 
> i've heard it's easy in the bars to get a shag (assuming that means you pay for it!) but thing is even if it was offered right in front of me doubt i'd be that keen as i don't find 99% of asian girls attractive and they'd be absolutely riddled with all sorts!


one of my mates stayed in malaysia for a while for a year out and he banged an asian gal and said her hole was tighter than a white chicks ass, no joke :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just to update, picked up my car today (it had been broke) went gym, smashed back and biceps... should of gone earlier in the week but i couldn't get there... gonna go tomorrow and squeeze in chest / shoulders / triceps... diet is good and well in to ketosis at 4.3 blood glucose


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok what a piss take, as you can see my previous post shows that i picked up my car from the garage just yesterday... after spending money on a new alternator and other stuff.... today just had a head on collision and it looks wrote off, the other car doesn't look to good either tbh... im ok but just cuts on my biceps where the airbag opened and a sore left shoulder as it took some of the impact from the steering wheel when we crashed... im not sure who's fault it will be yet as im sure he was speeding, the bonnet was proper wrapped in, and i must of only been doing 20 as i was turning in to a car park, he just appeared from no where when i had already checked.. i can't prove he was speeding and he's a spanish local so he'll probably be claiming from me


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats a right gutter mate, where was he coming from? Is there any cctv about that can show what happend?


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> one of my mates stayed in malaysia for a while for a year out and he banged an asian gal and said her hole was tighter than a white chicks ass, no joke :lol:


It's true. Also their a$$holes are as tight as a fat white chicks bra strap.

Now delete your post, I'm not sharing.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Since Raptor is a lazy git I'll update on myself.

A week ago I did my first shots away from quads/glutes. Did 3ml in left tricep and 2ml in right (was supposed to be equal). Fcking hurt for about 3 days, made me shout in pain a couple of times while turning in bed, but it wasn't too bad. Looked ok too.

A week on, yesterday evening I shot 2.5ml in each bicep (this is 750mg sust and 500mg deca). I am now unable to move my arms, I'm walking around with bent arms with imaginary carpets in place. They're swollen, almost synthol like, I'm p1ssed off and in a sh1t load of pain. Just want to lay down with my arms bent over my head and wait until they feel better.

Won't be doing biceps again. Calves next week.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Won't be doing biceps again. Calves next week.


LOL why you doing site injections mate?


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Matter of having to really. One of my quads has so much scar tissue it's difficult and painful to push the pin in. Had a large amount of oil (probably all 5ml) sit there for a week, then I had to drain it. Still a little in there now.

Not doing glutes, don't like twisting. Need to give quads a good long rest, so that leaves other bodyparts.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I got scar tissue at one point, im convinced it was some UG Primo as it came from no where....

And mate glutes are great, here's a good way how to do it.. put a towel on your bed, sit at a funny angle and you can do it easy,

Would you rather be in agony ot twist for 1 min lol?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok and for me things have been iffy, i wrote my car off the other week and can not travel... i did not go to the gym all week, im surprised at how crap my motivation has been considering im on gear... on a good note just had a look in the mirror and im looking ok at 100kg, not been using the HGH as my dedication has been crap so no point but been taking the gear still, despite training being inconsistent to say the least!

Was out again last night, very heavy night in Benidorm.. needs to stop but it was a planed night for ages..

Tbh i may even be out next week too as there is a party but im gonna keep my diet good as this week i have eaten crap


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

So much for cutting back on the drinking eh


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> So much for cutting back on the drinking eh


Yeah but at least i have a life


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You only live once my firend and as long as you dont end up fat i say go for it! I mean you live in spain! Cant not go out on the lash now and then over there espesh if your near to benidorm lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Yeah but at least i have a life


Well it doesn't have much purpose but crack on


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Well it doesn't have much purpose but crack on


Im already doing things that you'll never be able to do, so hardly without purpose


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

have you found a solution to getting to the gym with no car?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> have you found a solution to getting to the gym with no car?


Not just yet, although after a bad week last week for dieting im back on it... diet is the most important thing,

so if my gym sessions are going to be scatted for the next few weeks i'll be extra strict on the diet to help


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

had a heavy night in liverpool last night myself. was very amusing.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Raptor said:


> so hardly without purpose


Yup, can't beat the drinking and drugging yourself to death purpose!

Better to do it now while you're still young though, you might be able to avoid the death part.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hilly said:


> had a heavy night in liverpool last night myself. was very amusing.


I've heard its a good laugh there, but never been...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Yup, can't beat the drinking and drugging yourself to death purpose!
> 
> Better to do it now while you're still young though, you might be able to avoid the death part.


Lol hardly drinking and drugging to death... although if it was every day it would effect me in a bad way


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

1% BF drop per week?

Ok so many of you may of noticed my training / diet has not been brilliant recently but i've had a lot on my plate, and just when training was on the up a recent car accident left me with no transport... i've just realised i have a holiday in exactly 45 days! Fuuuaaark time flies so i have just over 6 weeks, im weighing in at 100kg and look good in a t shirt but shirtless i have no visible abs etc... just done an electronic BF reading which came back at 18.8% BF... now the lowest i have been in years was 12.9%, if you look on the OP there is a pic @ 12.9% bf last august... im aware that the electronic scale devices are not 100% accurate but they are a good guide to see the % dropping.

Anyway the question is, do you think its achievable to drop 1% of bf each week for the next 6 weeks? If so it will bring me in at 12.8% which will have me at 0.1 lower bf% than the last lads holiday so i'd be happy...

Plan of attack is:

Fasted Cardio 1st thing

HGH thats sitting in my fridge

T3 as i have some that i should of been using anyway

Test and Tren that i have been inconsistently using

Strict Keto diet with less re-feeds than i normally have

Will be getting some DNP to speed things up

I now have no choice to up it a notch! My goals are the same in the OP.. 10% by summer and i will achieve this, but lets face it im not gonna drop below 10% in 6 weeks... but for a short term goal is 12.8% possible? I understand the above drugs will not do the work for me, but they will certainly help, and thats why we use them.

:beer: < will be kept to a minimum

Do you think i have enough time guys?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I think in 6 weeks you can make a marked change in your physique with consistency and the right diet.

Refeeds I wouldn't be having every weekend though, not least because you have more than enough fat to work with. Could work with every 10-14days if you have the willpower and have a window of 6hours- if weight drops too quickly then obviously increase it, but I feel that a 24hr 'carb up' is not needed for a number of reasons.

How often are you planning on doing the fasted cardio? I would have 40mins 4 times a week, gives you scope to increase it further down the line if needed.

Supplement side of things I am sure you know what works best for you, but I would personally like to follow the keto diet for at least 10days just to allow water levels to drop, so you have some sort of baseline weight to work from.

I wouldn't pay excessive attention to the scales as you may very well gain muscle if your consistency is improved, as lets face it has been poor at best recently.

All the best with it, would be nice to see you make a good transormation and show you are capable of it


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Rap, you have enough time but not the dedication. Life gets in the way far too easily for you.

I'm not knocking it btw, I wish I had the fun you have. :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> I think in 6 weeks you can make a marked change in your physique with consistency and the right diet.
> 
> Refeeds I wouldn't be having every weekend though, not least because you have more than enough fat to work with. Could work with every 10-14days if you have the willpower and have a window of 6hours- if weight drops too quickly then obviously increase it, but I feel that a 24hr 'carb up' is not needed for a number of reasons.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, a positive post from you? :confused1:

But yeah now will be like how the 1st of Jan should of been lol....

And i think i will wait about 10 days for a re-feed and when i do it will most likely be maybe 6 hours and not my usual 24 hour carb up when on Keto


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> Rap, you have enough time but not the dedication. Life gets in the way far too easily for you.
> 
> I'm not knocking it btw, I wish I had the fun you have. :lol:


Lol i often do lack dedication but its not always been the way you'll be surprised what i can achieve when i stick to it

So i expect a bollocking if i wake up somewhere crazy after a silly night


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol i often do lack dedication but its not always been the way you'll be surprised what i can achieve when i stick to it
> 
> So i expect a bollocking if i wake up somewhere crazy after a silly night


You won't get a bollocking from me. I am counting on you having some fun so I can read about it. :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> You won't get a bollocking from me. I am counting on you having some fun so I can read about it. :lol:


Mate the Salou Fest will certainly be that! So thats why i want to be in such good shape 

Last year i went on a similar lads holiday to this early last summer, it was RIDICULOUS


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

took my first dose of metformin yesterday


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so all is going well, i have not had any carbs since the start early wednesday except for the small amount in nuts etc

so diet is going to plan, im still in Ketosis on the ketostix and my blood sugar is below 5.6 (so im within keto level)

Im went to the shop earlier shop of some lovely bits, im going to experiment this week with keto recipes... one

i had earlier was Chicken Breast filled with lovely cream cheese, wrapped in the finest of spanish Serrano Ham and

then wrapped in foil and bunged in the oven, to be served with Asparagus shallow fried in olive oil and a touch of salt!

Results now sticking hard good, down to 96kg when i was normally between 100 and 98 (the loss will be water)

But nevertheless this is a good start, i hope to lose at least a coupe of Kilo's next week... if i do i'll be happy.

As some know i recently suffered a car crash and waiting for this to be sorted so not been gym for a couple

of weeks but my neighbour kindly has offered to borrow me her car when i need to use it, so thats good

tbh i am not happy at all with my gym, it has minimal equipment as its predominantly a boxing gym, they

don't even have clips on the weights and its always empty so trying to go above 100kg alone on bench is

dangerous! And when using the x bar the weights fall off all the time, its a joke!

So, next week im on the hunt for a new gym as i really need to get myself out of there.

Onwards and upwards from here guys, sorry for the slow start.. i have no excuses other than my own demons


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

d4ead said:


> took my first dose of metformin yesterday


How'd you feel mate? Any sickness?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

sounds good raptor keep at it! my cut starts after my 21st on the weekend!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> sounds good raptor keep at it! my cut starts after my 21st on the weekend!


Good luck mate :thumbup1:

Ok so things are going well still another 1kg down BOooOOoOooOM! Down to 95kg

Just had a delicious meal, 300 grams of minced steak 2 large pimento chillies, some onion all finely chopped, lots of herbs and pepper, hand mixed in to a dough like consistency and then flattened in to a giant burger shape and bunged on the George Foreman... once cooked bung a slice of Emmental on top, served with a side salad and some Pistachio nuts.. delicious and healthy!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good to see things in order mate! if your strict enough youl smash it no probs  look at phm and his getting abs in 3 weeks so double the time and youl do some severe damage my friend!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> good to see things in order mate! if your strict enough youl smash it no probs  look at phm and his getting abs in 3 weeks so double the time and youl do some severe damage my friend!!


Yeah but he was not at 18.8% bf lol..... although i'll make a massive change in the 5 weeks left! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

youl do it mate, ive followed from you came on here and seen what you are capable of! YOU WILL DO THIS  lol

hope you find a decent gym soon aswell! surely must be a gym on the beach somewhere over there ? lol jokes,


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> youl do it mate, ive followed from you came on here and seen what you are capable of! YOU WILL DO THIS  lol
> 
> hope you find a decent gym soon aswell! surely must be a gym on the beach somewhere over there ? lol jokes,


There is a gym that i go to, thats crap.. another one has closed (was crap too) Someone said there is a gym in the old town

I may have a look and see if there is, but im still on track with diet and everything


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Why not buy 2 dumbell bars, a barbell bar and enough plates? Within a week of coming here I had all that so you should be able to buy it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Why not buy 2 dumbell bars, a barbell bar and enough plates? Within a week of coming here I had all that so you should be able to buy it.


I was thinking of doing that, but getting a mini gym made with all the bits in my garden under a little gazebo... but im not sure i'll be staying here forever so don't want to shell out a fortune and then have it all go to waste, i spent 4 figures on an oak super kingsize bed in england a few months before i left, i left it too late to sell it and it would of cost too much to transport so i was actually charge for it to be removed, fcukers!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

In fact Si you may be right, i could make do with minimal stuff.. Im just used to the likes of Total Fitness

And there is nothing like that close by :'(


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

You can do a hell of a lot with minimal stuff. You don't even need a bench to do dumbell press, even with a bench I still do those on the floor with back on 3 pillows. Much easier to get heavy dumbells in position without a spotter. Door frame pullup bar is worth buying too, doesn't take up any space. Only exercise you won't be able to do is heavy squats.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> You can do a hell of a lot with minimal stuff. You don't even need a bench to do dumbell press, even with a bench I still do those on the floor with back on 3 pillows. Much easier to get heavy dumbells in position without a spotter. Door frame pullup bar is worth buying too, doesn't take up any space. *Only exercise you won't be able to do is heavy squats*.


Its not like i do much of that anyway :lol:

Although i was doing a bit of squats on the 'smith machine' in this gym haha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Down to 94kg... and im focused! Thats pretty much 1kg per day since last wednesday when i got back on the wagon! im only down to 18.5% from 18.8% on the BF% machine, but this may be distorted and not the best indication of progress as the 6kg i've lost, deducted from my total weight is 6% of my previous body weight which was 100kg, so if 5kg of that 6kg was water then it would push the fat % up a little as there is less remaining total weight to fat ratio, if you know what i mean? Anyway its going in the right direction, waist has come in a bit as the jeans i wore tonight were much tighter than when i wore them last week..

Onwards and upwards from here :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats a pretty hefty burger, and nuts and cheese?!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Thats a pretty hefty burger, and nuts and cheese?!


Well the 300g of mince once cooked is about 220g... and the combined fat of the cheese and nuts was about 40g

Which was moderately high for a meal but im not eating 6x a day as my sleep pattern is a little off balance


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Good to see it's all back on track!

Keep it up buddy


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Well the 300g of mince once cooked is about 220g... and the combined fat of the cheese and nuts was about 40g
> 
> Which was moderately high for a meal but im not eating 6x a day as my sleep pattern is a little off balance


Comes with the lifestyle of being a club rep I guess?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Comes with the lifestyle of being a club rep I guess?


Lol club rep? There is only 1 club in my area, and it does not need any reps

All the decent clubs are a while away in Benidorm etc, if not i'd be out all the time


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just had a lovely keto treat after a meal, i have posted this meal before but here is is for those who haven't seen it:

One large chicken breast fillet.. insert a knife in to the side of it and create a pocket so it can be stuffed, insert some of your favourite cheese and a knob of garlic butter (chopped fresh garlic is great) season the chicken with salt and pepper, then fully wrap in some nice serrano ham (bacon will do the job) wrap in tin foil and cook for about 30 minutes on 190.c i was gonna have it with broccoli but ended up having it with nuts,

Afterwards i had a keto treat 1.9g carbs from 1 10g piece of:


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

there is a 99% FYI that is even better


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Outgoingguy said:


> there is a 99% FYI that is even better


I may have to grab some of that! 

Update:

Ok so yesterday was my carb up, enjoyed that and successfully went out for 'a' pint!

And back ok Keto today and did cardio, i so wanted to order a family pizza today but didn't!

Got a nice chicken in the oven, and thats me for tonight despite everyone going to the club

Proud.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I think an abscess has formed in my right quad caused by the scar tissue. Last jab there was a month ago and I removed most of it a week after, but noticed it becoming hot, itchy and the skin over it was shiny a few days ago. Since 3 days ago I've aspirated and squeezed out approx 12ml of liquid, maybe 2ml of that being a thick yellow pus. Looks and feels ok now, although there is a small indentation there if pushed. Going to get on some anti biotics and see what happens. If it fills up again I'll have no choice but go to the hospital. No fcking NHS here so have to pay :cursing:

Lesson there for everyone. No matter how careful you are washing everything with alcohol, if you jab in one place too much it'll bite back. Doubt I'll be able to jab there ever again, too much scar tissue.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I may have to grab some of that!
> 
> Update:
> 
> ...


someone has hijacked raptors account surely :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> I think an abscess has formed in my right quad caused by the scar tissue. Last jab there was a month ago and I removed most of it a week after, but noticed it becoming hot, itchy and the skin over it was shiny a few days ago. Since 3 days ago I've aspirated and squeezed out approx 12ml of liquid, maybe 2ml of that being a thick yellow pus. Looks and feels ok now, although there is a small indentation there if pushed. Going to get on some anti biotics and see what happens. If it fills up again I'll have no choice but go to the hospital. No fcking NHS here so have to pay :cursing:
> 
> Lesson there for everyone. No matter how careful you are washing everything with alcohol, if you jab in one place too much it'll bite back. Doubt I'll be able to jab there ever again, too much scar tissue.


Hope you sort this out, sounds pretty nasty draining it manually like that....

Get doing your glutes mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok not been updating this much recently.

But just so you all know, i've been good.. stuck to the diet etc.. i have made mistakes, and that is not weight training

not doing as much cardio as i'd planned, not taking AAS, not getting some DNP and not using the HGH... BUT i have still

been making progress which is good, albeit i have relied 95% on diet.. anyway my bf% is lower, and at a push i may

be looking ok on my holiday, but not as good as i'd hoped. Negatives, friends have flown over from england to see me

they will be landing shortly, they booked it ages ago but i forgot... so there will be some drinking etc but they are only

here until sunday so i still have time for a blast of cardio etc


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

ok raptor i've told you once and i'll tell you again.....you should be banned from having any form of avatar :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

milner575 said:


> ok raptor i've told you once and i'll tell you again.....you should be banned from having any form of avatar :lol:


Lol she's a cutie aint she 

Oh and RE fat %










Down from 18.8% to 16.7% in just over 3 weeks


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

What is that, BF scales? If you haven't been training couldn't some of that % be a loss in lean mass?

My leg is cleared up. Who needs doctors? Not even an indentation there anymore.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Mate I wish I could do the diet thing its my weak link for sure


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> What is that, BF scales? If you haven't been training couldn't some of that % be a loss in lean mass?
> 
> My leg is cleared up. Who needs doctors? Not even an indentation there anymore.


It was a BF% machine, not crazy accurate but its not LBM i have lost, i can defo tell



d4ead said:


> Mate I wish I could do the diet thing its my weak link for sure


And me too, i am getting in to it now though... just love my junk, fortunately i love fats so keto is good

But i live carbs even more :/


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Ill be keeping an eye on this one rap as ive just started my 1st ever cut myself. Heres hoping we both acheive what we both want.


----------

